# Rate your cubes! (survey)



## Cride5 (Sep 11, 2009)

Instructions

Simiar idea to this thread, but focused on cube ratings. For each puzzle you own, rate according to the following out of 10.

*Smoothness/Speed:*
*Lockup Resistance:*
*Cutting Corners:*
*Pop Resistance:*
*Quietness:*
*Reliability:*
*Overall:*

*NOTE:* For Quietness 10 = Silent
*NOTE2:* For Overall, rate your general overall feeling on the cube, rather than an average of the previous scores.
*NOTE3:* Don't worry about rating a cube which has already been rated, the more ratings the better...

The plan is to collect all the data together, to get an average score for each puzzle. If there's enough information it will give us some nice objective info to compare each cube...

This information is now being used for puzzle ratings on the Wiki. Add here if you want a puzzle rated on the Wiki.


Update: 11/01/10...

Aggregated Ratings

All puzzles with 4 or more ratings are summarised below...


2x2x2
---------------------------------

*Eastsheen 2x2x2* - 8 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.75*
Lockup Resistance: *5.88*
Cutting Corners: *3.88*
Pop Resistance: *10.0*
Quietness: *7.0*
Reliability: *8.25*
Overall: *8.25*


*LanLan 2x2x2* - 6 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9.0*
Lockup Resistance: *9.2*
Cutting Corners: *8.33*
Pop Resistance: *9.29*
Quietness: *6.5*
Reliability: *9.29*
Overall: *9.0*


3x3x3
---------------------------------

*Type A-I (Old)* - 8 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *6.38*
Lockup Resistance: *7.81*
Cutting Corners: *8.06*
Pop Resistance: *5.75*
Quietness: *7.31*
Reliability: *6.63*
Overall: *6.81*


*Type A-II* - 4 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.25*
Lockup Resistance: *6.63*
Cutting Corners: *7.75*
Pop Resistance: *7.0*
Quietness: *3.25*
Reliability: *8.25*
Overall: *8.18*


*Type C-I * - 10 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9.05*
Lockup Resistance: *7.4*
Cutting Corners: *8.15*
Pop Resistance: *8.15*
Quietness: *5.9*
Reliability: *8.6*
Overall: *8.75*


*Type C-II * - 5 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9.1*
Lockup Resistance: *9.1*
Cutting Corners: *8.3*
Pop Resistance: *8.1*
Quietness: *7.0*
Reliability: *9.2*
Overall: *8.82*


*Mini-C* - 4 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.75*
Lockup Resistance: *7.88*
Cutting Corners: *7.63*
Pop Resistance: *9.13*
Quietness: *6*
Reliability: *7.5*
Overall: *8.5*


*Type D * - 4 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.38*
Lockup Resistance: *6.38*
Cutting Corners: *6.38*
Pop Resistance: *5.0*
Quietness: *4.5*
Reliability: *6.0*
Overall: *6.63*


*Type E (Diensheng)* - 6 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9.25*
Lockup Resistance: *5.5*
Cutting Corners: *5.83*
Pop Resistance: *9.33*
Quietness: *5.0*
Reliability: *8.25*
Overall: *7.33*


*Mini Diensheng* - 5 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9.2*
Lockup Resistance: *6.8*
Cutting Corners: *6.2*
Pop Resistance: *8.64*
Quietness: *7.16*
Reliability: *8.2*
Overall: *8.5*


*Type F-I* - 6 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9*
Lockup Resistance: *8.67*
Cutting Corners: *8.0*
Pop Resistance: *7.8*
Quietness: *7.08*
Reliability: *7.5*
Overall: *8.45*


*Type F-II* - 10 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9.3*
Lockup Resistance: *8.6*
Cutting Corners: *8.7*
Pop Resistance: *8.85*
Quietness: *7.1*
Reliability: *8.8*
Overall: *9.27*


*C4U DIY* - 12 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.25*
Lockup Resistance: *7.17*
Cutting Corners: *7.83*
Pop Resistance: *7.33*
Quietness: *5.46*
Reliability: *8.17*
Overall: *8.26*


*Ghost Hands* - 9 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.94*
Lockup Resistance: *7.75*
Cutting Corners: *8.22*
Pop Resistance: *9.22*
Quietness: *8.94*
Reliability: *8.89*
Overall: *8.79*


*Rubik's (Storebought)* - 12 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.08*
Lockup Resistance: *5.67*
Cutting Corners: *5.92*
Pop Resistance: *9.5*
Quietness: *7.08*
Reliability: *8.5*
Overall: *7.9*


*Rubik's DIY* - 7 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.71*
Lockup Resistance: *8.0*
Cutting Corners: *7.86*
Pop Resistance: *7.29*
Quietness: *6.86*
Reliability: *7.71*
Overall: *8.4*


*Storebought (Generic)* - 9 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.04*
Lockup Resistance: *6.26*
Cutting Corners: *6.06*
Pop Resistance: *8.56*
Quietness: *5.35*
Reliability: *6.98*
Overall: *6.75*


*Hybrids (Combined)* - 9 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9.06*
Lockup Resistance: *7.89*
Cutting Corners: *8.5*
Pop Resistance: *7.56*
Quietness: *6.56*
Reliability: *8.89*
Overall: *8.76*

*NOTE:* This is not a single cube,
but is added to illustrate how
they are generally perceived
in relation to standard cubes.


4x4x4
---------------------------------

*Rubik's Revenge* - 5 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *6.8*
Lockup Resistance: *3.8*
Cutting Corners: *2.4*
Pop Resistance: *2.8*
Quietness: *5.4*
Reliability: *4.0*
Overall: *3.87*


*Eastsheen 4x4x4* - 6 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.83*
Lockup Resistance: *5.67*
Cutting Corners: *3.17*
Pop Resistance: *8.83*
Quietness: *7.92*
Reliability: *7.67*
Overall: *7.5*


*QJ* - 5 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9.4*
Lockup Resistance: *8.6*
Cutting Corners: *8.4*
Pop Resistance: *8.7*
Quietness: *7.4*
Reliability: *4.5*
Overall: *8.7*


5x5x5
---------------------------------

*Rubik's Professor* - 4 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *5.63*
Lockup Resistance: *3.38*
Cutting Corners: *3.81*
Pop Resistance: *6.94*
Quietness: *3.5*
Reliability: *5.06*
Overall: *5.19*


*Eastsheen* - 6 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *9.5*
Lockup Resistance: *4.83*
Cutting Corners: *3.5*
Pop Resistance: *8.5*
Quietness: *7.75*
Reliability: *7.17*
Overall: *7.44*


*Vcube 5* - 10 ratings
Smoothness/Speed: *8.55*
Lockup Resistance: *9.05*
Cutting Corners: *9.25*
Pop Resistance: *9.29*
Quietness: *7.5*
Reliability: *9.67*
Overall: *9.0*




Puzzle Weights

I was going to put weight in the survey, but there's not really much point since its basically a fact, not an opinion. Here are the weights of all my puzzles. If you have other puzzles (and a set of scales) let me know the weight .. this info will eventually be added to the wiki 

Mini 2x2x2: 9g
ES 2x2x2: 63g
Mini C: 69g
Ghost Hands: 81g
Sq-1 (brand unknown): 82g
Diansheng: 84g
Puzl.co.uk Speedcube: 92g
Type C: 95g
Joy: 98g
Pyraminx (not sure of brand): 99g
C4Y DIY: 104g
Type A: 106g
ES 4x4x4: 110g
Edison: 115g - heavier than my 4x4!
ES 5x5x5: 120g
Puzl.co.uk Megaminx: 171g
V-Cube 6x6x6: 306g
V-Cube 7x7x7: 315g


----------



## shelley (Sep 12, 2009)

How will this be objective if it's different people rating different cubes?


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 12, 2009)

Also the tension of the cube will GREATLY affect many of these results, as will the turning style of the individual. There are just too many variables to get results that are objective or remotely close to accurate. I think sticking to a few commonly agreed upon characteristics (e.g. Type C has good fast turning, but poor corner cutting and is prone to locks) for each cube would be better.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 12, 2009)

*Purple C4U brand cube* - Main speedcube. I have 2 of those and 2 of them waiting to be selled. I'm happy with it. Not for OH though.
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 5 but I want those cool-sound cubes 
Reliability:9
Overall: 8.5 

*White type C* - Got this for free. I really like this cube as an OH cube. When I didn't have the c4u then it was my speedcube.. Now I use it as OH because it popped too much in 2H. Now it moves well and.. NICE!
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: omg  On 2H it would be 2 but on OH it's 9
Quietness: 8 pretty much silent
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8

*Old type A* - bad cube.. slow and sticky. petroleum jelly killed it. But it was prettymuch bad before.
Smoothness/Speed: 1
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 5
Pop Resistance: 0 (it popped inside the bus frame)
Quietness: 6 it's so slow that it can't make much sounds.
Reliability: 4
Overall: 4

*1981 cube*  - Yeah..
Smoothness/Speed: 1
Lockup Resistance: 1
Cutting Corners: 1
Pop Resistance: 1
Quietness: 1
Reliability: 1
Overall: 0


----------



## elcarc (Sep 12, 2009)

*Broken in, sanded, lubed etc. storebougt* my only cube for now, so im happy

*smoothness*:7
*resistance to lockup*:7
*corner cutting*:8-9
*resistance to pops*:10
*quietness*:5
*reliability*: 9
*overall*:8, thats pretty good


----------



## V-te (Sep 12, 2009)

*Ghost Hand(prior to breaking in)*
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:9.25
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:11
Reliability:9
Overall:9-10

*After Breaking In, or about 600 solves, lubricating, adjusting tensions to preference and everything*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance:8.25
Cutting Corners:8
Pop Resistance:9 The pops happen only when other inexperienced cubers turn it. I guess it was designed only for fingertricks
Quietness:8-9.5 (because of how fast you turn)
Reliability:8.5-10
Overall:8.75

So, as you adjust it to your options, it becomes slightly worse, but manageable.


*Famwealth*
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:2
Cutting Corners:1.5
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:-10
Reliability:4
Overall:3
Worse cube known to man, it came in a set I bought(eastsheen) and was at first a good cube. afterwards, it was just horrendous. I spent 6 seconds just on a lockup. Grrr.. Glad that I have my ghost hand now <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2009)

3x3 DIY type a II in black
Smoothness/Speed: 6/10
Lockup Resistance: 4/10
Cutting Corners: 10/10 - Can cut nearly a full piece
Pop Resistance: 6/10
Quietness: 5/10
Reliability: 6/10
Overall: 6.2/10

ES 2x2 black
Smoothness/Speed: 6/10
Lockup Resistance: 2/10
Cutting Corners: 1/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 6/10
Reliability: 5/10
Overall: 5/10

3x3 Storebought (just got yesterday)
Smoothness/Speed: 10/10
Lockup Resistance: 6/10
Cutting Corners: 3/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 2/10
Reliability: 7/10
Overall: 6.3/10

V-cube 5 white
Smoothness/Speed: 10/10
Lockup Resistance: 10/10
Cutting Corners: 10/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 10/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 10/10

V-cube 6 white (A bit of the pi mod done, 2 pieces glued, and 12 inner wedges sanded a bit)
Smoothness/Speed: 9/10 (No clicking except for on one of the 3 layer turns)
Lockup Resistance: 5/10
Cutting Corners: 9/10 (Can cut nearly a full piece)
Pop Resistance: 4/10
Quietness: 10/10
Reliability: 4/10
Overall: 6.8/10

V-cube 7 white
Smoothness/Speed: 10/10
Lockup Resistance: 10/10
Cutting Corners: 10/10 (Can easily cut 1 1/2 pieces)
Pop Resistance: 5/10
Quietness: 7/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 8.7/10

Rubik's brand 5x5
Smoothness/Speed: 1/10
Lockup Resistance: 1/10
Cutting Corners: 1/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 1/10
Reliability: 1/10
Overall: 2.5/10

MF8 Square-1 black
Smoothness/Speed: 8/10
Lockup Resistance: 10/10
Cutting Corners: 3/10
Pop Resistance: 4/10
Quietness: 10/10 (Silent.)
Reliability: 7/10
Overall: 7/10

Chinese megaminx (1 side modded with the pi mod)
Smoothness/Speed: 2/10
Lockup Resistance: 1/10
Cutting Corners: 5/10
Pop Resistance: 9/10
Quietness: 1/10
Reliability: 1/10 (Tiles always come off)
Overall: 3.2/10

Mefferts PET labelled skewb black
Smoothness/Speed: 10/10
Lockup Resistance: 10/10
Cutting Corners: 1/10
Pop Resistance: 8/10
Quietness: 5/10
Reliability: 9/10
Overall: 7.2/10

Super square-1 black
Smoothness/Speed: 10/10
Lockup Resistance: 1/10
Cutting Corners: 1/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 10/10
Reliability: 5/10
Overall: 6.2/10

Void cube white
Smoothness/Speed: 10/10
Lockup Resistance: 1/10
Cutting Corners: 1/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 10/10
Reliability: 5/10
Overall: 6.2/10

3x3 from 1981
Smoothness/Speed: 1/10
Lockup Resistance: 1/10
Cutting Corners: 1/10
Pop Resistance: 1/10
Quietness: 1/10
Reliability: 1/10
Overall: 1/10


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Cheers for your ratings so far, much appreciated 



shelley said:


> How will this be objective if it's different people rating different cubes?



The more folk respond about a particular cube, the better a sample of information we will get. You're correct in that opinion is never really 'objective', even when aggregated. I should have chosen my words more carefully  The goal of this survey is to find the consensus of the masses on particular cubes and their characteristics. The idea is that in most cases, the opinion of the masses provides a better measure than the opinion of a randomly chosen individual - despite what it says in sig 



DavidWoner said:


> Also the tension of the cube will GREATLY affect many of these results, as will the turning style of the individual. There are just too many variables to get results that are objective or remotely close to accurate. I think sticking to a few commonly agreed upon characteristics (e.g. Type C has good fast turning, but poor corner cutting and is prone to locks) for each cube would be better.



Being an opinion poll, the objective is to find general opinion of the masses on each cube. With this goal in mind, the accuracy is solely defined by the number of responses.

With regards to the issue of how the owner has set-up the cube. If we suppose there are 100 folk using the type-C, all at different tensions (affecting the behavior of the cube), then aggregating the results will tell us the characteristics of the cube at the average tension used by respondents. For example, suppose folk using a really high tension report 10/10 for pop resistance, but then folk using a really loose cube report 6/10 for pop resistance, then its reasonable to conclude that average tension results in 8/10 for pop resistance.


----------



## zip_dog12 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Rubik's Storebought 3x3*

*Smoothness/Speed: 8* (extremely smooth, but speed lags a little)
*Lockup Resistance: 6* (not good, but not bad)
*Cutting Corners: 2* (lol, it's a storebought)
*Pop Resistance: 10* (along with corner cutting, this cube is very tight)
*Quietness: 9* (can barely hear it while solving)
*Reliability: 8* (consistent but too tight)
*Overall: 8* (if only I could loosen it just a bit)


*White Cube4You 3x3 DIY*

*Smoothness/Speed: 9* (not as smooth, but faster)
*Lockup Resistance: 8* (better...)
*Cutting Corners: 10* (springs ftw)
*Pop Resistance: 6* (not too many yet)
*Quietness: 4* (meh, doesn't matter that much I guess)
*Reliability: 9* (I really like this cube)
*Overall: 10* (my only diy, so it's a big jump from the rubik's)


*White Eastsheen 5x5*

*Smoothness/Speed: 10* (woah! Slow down a bit...)
*Lockup Resistance: 4* (almost)
*Cutting Corners: 3* (fail)
*Pop Resistance: 10* (has never popped)
*Quietness: 9 *(well, there's hardly any friction going on in there)
*Reliability: 8* (while I'm actually solving it, it's a good cube)
*Overall: 8* (fun cube, good quality, gets looser though)

I have other cubes, but these are my main ones.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's how I rate my favourite 3x3x3s:

*DIY Type C* (turns amazingly well, let down by lock-ups and poor reliability)
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:5
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:0
Reliability:5
Overall:9

*Mini Type C* (fantastic wee cube - tempted to use it in comp!)
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:6
Cutting Corners:8
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:4
Reliability:5
Overall:9

*Edison* (my quiet cube)
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:6
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:9
Reliability:10
Overall:9

*Ghost Hands*
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:6
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:8
Reliability:8
Overall:8

*DIY Type A* (white)
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:10
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:6
Reliability:9
Overall:8

*Diansheng*
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:6
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:4
Reliability:9
Overall:8

*Joy Cube* (feels like a type C, but lockier)
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:4
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:3
Reliability:9
Overall:7

*C4U DIY*
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:4
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:4
Reliability:8
Overall:7

*Puzl.co.uk Speedcube*
Smoothness/Speed:6
Lockup Resistance:5
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:5
Quietness:8
Reliability:7
Overall:6


... and some more cubes...

*Black ES 2x2x2*
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:2
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:7
Reliability:9
Overall:9

*Black Eastsheen 4x4x4*
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:5
Cutting Corners:3
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:7
Reliability:9
Overall:7

*Black Eastsheen 5x5x5*
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:4
Cutting Corners:4
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:7
Reliability:9
Overall:7

Don't worry about adding ratings for cubes which have already been rated. The more ratings, the better the final result


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 15, 2009)

*3x3x3 Storebought (Rubik's) lubed with vaseline and cleaned out (main cube):*
Smoothness/Speed: 8/10
Lockup Resistance: 5/10
Cutting Corners: 4/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 6/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 8/10

*Black Eastsheen 4x4x4 from borders:*
Smoothness/Speed: 10/10
Lockup Resistance: 7/10
Cutting Corners: 1/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 9/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 9/10


----------



## panyan (Sep 15, 2009)

vcube 5
Smoothness/Speed:6
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:8
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:2
Reliability:9
Overall:7


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2009)

*3x3x3 Rubik's DIY*
Smoothness/Speed : 10/10
Lockup Resitance : 7/10
Cutting Corners : 8/10
Pop Resistance : 7/10
Quietness : 2/10
Reliability : 8/10
Overall : 9/10


----------



## Chuck (Sep 15, 2009)

*3x3x3 Rubik's DIY
*Smoothness/Speed : 10/10
Lockup Resitance : 8/10
Cutting Corners : 8/10
Pop Resistance : 9/10
Quietness : 7/10
Reliability : 8/10
Overall : 9/10


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 15, 2009)

why do people rate type Cs so low? 

Type C DIY:
Smoothness/Speed : 10/10
Lockup Resistance : 9.5/10
Cutting Corners : 10/10
Pop Resistance : 9/10
Quietness : 10/10 (loudest type I have ever used but I don't care)
Reliability : 10/10
Overall : 10/10


----------



## Kxg (Sep 15, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> <..>
> Quietness : 10/10 (loudest type I have ever used but I don't care)
> <..>



That makes absolutely no sense. It's "loudest type you have ever used" but you still rate it 10 in terms of being quiet.


----------



## (X) (Sep 15, 2009)

*Ghost Hand*

Smoothness/ Speed : 10
Lock-up resistance : 8.5
Cutting corners : 8.5
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 10

Overall: 9.5


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 15, 2009)

Uh ok. 

*Modded Old Type A*
Smoothness/ Speed : 10
Lock-up resistance : 9
Cutting corners : 7
Pop resistance: 8.5
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9

Overall: 9


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 15, 2009)

Kxg said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > <..>
> ...



does being quiet make it a faster cube? nope. the noise doesn't bother me. maybe I like it.


----------



## Cride5 (Sep 15, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > ErikJ said:
> ...





Cride5 said:


> *NOTE:* For Quietness 10 = Silent



Don't worry about rating a cube poorly for some aspect which you don't care about. In fact, if its something you don't rate feel free to omit it all together. 

Being a loud cube doesn't necessarily mean it should affect your overall score for it. Remember, your overall score is personal to you, and what cube characteristics you find important. Its *not* simply the average of all previous scores. Something like:

Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:3
Cutting Corners:2
Pop Resistance:3
Quietness:1
Reliability:0
Overall:*10*

.. is totally acceptable


----------



## Edmund (Sep 15, 2009)

3x3s

Cube4You Purple
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lock Up Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 2
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 5 (because the color scheme sucks and the fact that its purple is very distracting.)
Overall: 6-ish

Diansheng:
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 3
Corner Cuts: 4
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 6 
Reliability: 8
Overall: 7-ish


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Sep 15, 2009)

cube4you cubes (black and white)

smoothness/speed: 8
lockup resistance: 2
corner cuts: 5
pop resistance: 7
quietness: 8
reliability: 7
overall: 7

White type C cubies with a green type D core/screws/springs (main speedcube)

speed: 9
lockup resistance: 7
corner cuts: 7
pop resistance: 7
quietness: 6
reliability: 8
overall: 8.5

Type A

Smoothness/speed: 3.5
lockup resistance: 8.5
corner cuts: 6
pop resistance: 0
quietness: 9
reliability: 0
overall: 2

Type D

smoothness/speed: 10
lockup resistance: 3
corner cuts: 2
pop resistance: 10
quietness: 6
reliability: 7
overall: 7

QJ 4x4

smoothness/speed: 10
lockup resistance: 9
corner cuts: 10
pop resistance: 7
quietness: 8
reliability: 0 (too many center stems have snapped off)
overall: 10 after I fix it; 0 when it breaks again.
actually, it's gotten a lot looser and pops more, so right now (assuming I fix it) probably 8.5


----------



## Kxg (Sep 15, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > ErikJ said:
> ...



I'm not arguing about the effect of loudness on speed. What I was pointing out, that you described it as the loudest cube you've had and gave 10 in quietness. It's just the same as to say "my store-bought is slow, doesn't cut corners, therefore I'm giving it 10 for corner cutting and speed".

Remember this thread was made to try collect some *objective* opinions about cubes. 

(yeah well, almost same was said by Cride5 but I couldn't resist posting this)


----------



## panyan (Sep 15, 2009)

pvc minx after type a screws/springs and lube:
smoothness/speed: 7
lockup resistance: 3
corner cuts: 2
pop resistance: 8
quietness: 8 (but only becuase of slow turning)
reliability: 10
overall: 7.5


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 16, 2009)

3x3x3 Studio Cube (flat centers)

Smoothness/ Speed : 2
Lock-up resistance : 7
Cutting corners : 6
Pop resistance: 2
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 2

Overall: 4.8

I had a few bucks burning a hole in my Paypal account, so I bought one on eBay, just for completion sake. Very tight, even after lubing and swapping springs and washers. Flat centres mean that every solve will result in a pop. It sits on my shelf. 

3x3x3 Blank Cube Kit (2004, flat centers)

Smoothness/speed: 7
Lockup resistance: 8
Cutting corners: 8
Pop resistance: 2
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 3

Overall: 6.

It didn’t pop as much when I first bought it, but now pops are unavoidable as it has been broken in. It’s since been retired and turned into a calendar cube.


3x3x3 store-bought (2006, distributed by Kroeger)

Smoothness/speed: 7
Lockup resistance: 7
Cutting corners: 8
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 7

Overall: 8

I purchased two of these and they haven’t really let me down after they’ve been nicely broken in (through use and lube, not through intentional grinding). Will cut corners at the same degree as my DIY-A (old type). It’s more “smooth” than fast, so it’ll still be a little stiff even after lubing (that’s what she said). Has yet to pop on me.

Comments from others are that it feels like a DIY.


3x3x3 DIY-A (2007)

Smoothness/speed: 10 (8 for white)
Lockup resistance: 9
Cutting corners: 9 (10 for white)
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 5 (10 for white)
Reliability: 10

I bought one of each of the Cube4You.com sold DIY-As when I first heard of them in 2007 (the colours available at the time: green, white, black, orange, yellow, red). I don’t know if this mold is still being made available, but these are some of the best cubes I’ve used, and the yellow has become my main solving cube. The white cube is an anomaly, though…it feels the tightest (even after loosening the tension), reacts differently to lubricant, but is the best for cutting corners and is the quietest (I’m guessing because the white plastic is a little softer). I haven’t had a pop on these yet.

3x3x3 Rubik’s DIY (2007)

Smoothness/speed: 7
Lockup resistance: 7
Cutting corners: 7
Pop resistance: 8
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 8

Overall: 7.8

I picked up three of them. It took a while to figure out the right tension and I had to glue the caps on (as well as shave off the extra plastic first, presumably used to spot weld the caps in place). Responds very well to lubricant, but one of them have popped on me at least once. Plastic feels softer than the older store-boughts I picked up.


3x3x3 store-bought (2008, distributed by Winning Moves)

Smoothness/speed: 9
Lockup resistance: 2
Cutting corners: 4
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 4

Overall: 6.5

Mine turns really fast, but the faces must be perfectly aligned or else it will lock up. It can’t cut corners worth crap. Grinding will have to be performed before it’s suitable. I tried sanding down parts, but it didn’t improve the cutting corners or lockups. It also feels a lot lighter than my previous Rubik’s store bought cubes.


3x3x3 store-bought (2008-2009, distributed by Kroeger)

Smoothness/speed: 9
Lockup resistance: 4
Cutting corners: 6
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 1
Reliability: 5

I managed to obtain half a dozen of these and found the quality to be really inconsistent. Turns relatively fast out of the package, even faster after breaking in and lubing, but generally not very good at cutting corners or avoiding lockups. On one, I used Pestvic’s grinding method and the corners cut better, but not as good as the previous store-bought. Noisier than hell. 

Overall, the newer store-boughts feel a lot lighter and flimsier, but they tend to loosen up much faster once they are lubed. I dropped one of these on concrete and the center piece broke.

4x4x4 Eastsheen

Smoothness/speed: 10
Lockup resistance: 6
Cutting corners: 3
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 8

I purchased this one before my Rubik’s but went back to this one. It’s extremely fast, but to the point that you have to exercise much more control (ie: do not just do R2/U2s with reckless abandon). I get better times with this vs. the Rubik’s, but it cannot cut corners very easily. The mechanism is much more stable, however, as lockups are only due to misalignment (but, alignment must be pretty exact). Has never popped during a solve…the only time it popped was when it was dropped on concrete. That edge was tough to put back in without tools.

4x4x4 Rubik’s (retooled)

Smoothness/speed: 5
Lockup resistance: 3
Cutting corners: 5
Pop resistance: 3
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 4

Not my favourite one to solve as it locks up constantly and edge pieces can pop. Even if the faces appear to be aligned, it will lock up. It can cut corners to a certain extent, and even better than the Eastsheen, but that’s negated by constant lockups, even when it’s aligned. Much, much noisier too. Waiting for my Mefferts 4x4x4.

Mefferts tiled 5x5x5 (black plastic, limited collector’s edition with white opposite red)

Smoothness/speed: 6 
Lockup resistance: 6
Cutting corners: 5
Pop resistance: 8
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 5

This cube is prone to the twisting center corners problem, but so far have yet to have it break on me. Doesn’t really “pop” per se, unless you consider the twisting centers the same thing. The plastic feels softer than on the other cubes, which means it seems to have more flex to it. The tiles fall off pretty easily, though.

Has deteriorated over time and feels “mushy”, and hence has been retired. 

Eastsheen 5x5x5

Smoothness/speed: 10 
Lockup resistance: 7
Cutting corners: 1
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8

More reliable than the Mefferts, has never popped and is hella-fast, but it cannot cut corners. All lockups are due to misalignments, however, unlike the Rubik’s version. Does not have the corner twisting problem associated with the Mefferts and Rubik’s and is much lighter. I’ve gone through two of these…the first one fell out of my pocket and landed on a rug (the kind you see in front of a heavy glass door in a hospital), and the core broke, causing pieces to go everywhere. Don’t let that happen to you.

Rubik’s 5x5x5

Smoothness/speed: 4 
Lockup resistance: 5
Cutting corners: 5
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 6

Easier to speedsolve than the ES in that it can cut corners and doesn’t feel “mushy” like the Mefferts, but it’s prone to the twisting corner problem. Can lock up even when the faces are aligned. Technically, it’s never popped on me, though.

I had a guy toss it up and down like a beach ball and it landed on the floor (laminate flooring), and it survived that.

V-Cube 5

Smoothness/speed: 10 
Lockup resistance: 10
Cutting corners: 9
Pop resistance: 8
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 10

Kicks all previous 5x5x5s to the curb. Is probably responsible for the better times we’ve been seeing in the WCA, but after a year of heavy usage, you will see more pops (but I would prefer pops instead of broken twisted centres). Easily my preferred 5x5x5.

Other puzzles…

Pyraminx (white, circa 1980s)

This was given to me from someone who was cleaning out their place. Has really held up over time, although the stickers looked worse for wear (presumably, someone rearranged the stickers a few times). Very stiff when I got it, responded very well to silicon.

Pyranix (black, purchased 2004 from Mefferts)

Required no lubricant, but after a few months of heavy use, the edges will pop. I’m not sure if this is due to different manufacturing standards in the 21st century or the type of plastic, but this puzzle has been otherwise retired.

Dogic (DIY, purchased 2007 from Mefferts)

A display piece only. After a pop caused me to lose one of the pieces under a desk (which was missing for the better part of 6 months), the puzzle went on the shelf where it has stayed. I made the mistake of bringing it to a cube meet, after which Ibrahim Vagjel-Shedid played with it, got a pop, and then got an explosion when he tried to reassemble it. It now has permanent residence on the shelf.

Megaminx (6 colour stickered, purchased 2004 from Mefferts)

The stickers were already falling off by the time I got it and this was before I discovered Cubesmith, so I painted it (Testor’s model paint with Tremclad clearcoat…is there any way I can remove the paint without damaging the plastic?). Has a tendency to loosen its own screws, which resulted in mucho popping, until I e-mailed Uwe Meffert and he gave instructions on how to fix it. The caps are harder to remove on this one.

Megaminx (tiled, purchased 2007 from Mefferts)

Solving this one used to hurt my fingers, until I heard that I could swap out the stock screws and springs with two Cube4You DIY spring/screw/washer sets. After doing so (the center caps come off much easier), still doesn’t cut corners very well, but I’m reluctant to sand parts down. It is much smoother, though.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 16, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Also the tension of the cube will GREATLY affect many of these results, as will the turning style of the individual. There are just too many variables to get results that are objective or remotely close to accurate. I think sticking to a few commonly agreed upon characteristics (e.g. Type C has good fast turning, but poor corner cutting and is prone to locks) for each cube would be better.



Heh. (Read below)



> *Old type A* - bad cube.. slow and sticky. petroleum jelly killed it. But it was prettymuch bad before.
> Smoothness/Speed: 1
> Lockup Resistance: 5
> Cutting Corners: 5
> ...


wat

*Old Type A*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9.5

EDIT: Maybe I'll do some more...I have some free time.

*Ghost Hand*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9.5

*C4Y*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 4
Reliability: 8
Overall: 9

*DianSheng*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8.5

*Rubik's DIY*
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 3 (I'm not joking)
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 5 (Because it pops too much)
Overall: 7


----------



## kxu1337 (Sep 16, 2009)

*3x3x3 Rubik's Storebought*
Smoothness/ Speed: 8.5
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 16, 2009)

elcarc said:


> *Broken in, sanded, lubed etc. storebougt* my only cube for now, so im happy
> 
> *smoothness*:7
> *resistance to lockup*:7
> ...


corner cutting 8-9?????? screw spring structure or something. you got lucky


----------



## panyan (Sep 16, 2009)

vcube 7 white
Smoothness/ Speed: 6.5
Lockup Resistance:9.5
Cutting Corners:7 (as good as can be for a a cube that large)
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 8 (it moves quite slow)
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9


----------



## Logan (Sep 17, 2009)

*Old type A*
Smoothness/ Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 7.5
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 8.5
Overall: 8.5


*Cube 4 you DIY*
Smoothness/ Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 8.5
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9


*Hybrid 3x3 (C4Y diy core, type C edges, and old type A corners)*
Smoothness/ Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 8.5
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9.5


----------



## rob558 (Sep 17, 2009)

Type C with C4U core, screws, and springs 
Smoothness/ Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 6.5
Reliability: 9.5
Overall: 9


----------



## Faz (Sep 17, 2009)

DIY Type aII (old)
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 10 (whole piece)
Pop Resistance: 7? Depends on the tension
Quietness:3
Reliability: 9
Overall: 10

Really nice feel, pops a bit, and seems to be wearing out a little bit over time.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 18, 2009)

omg i just got my cfy diy, and i dont know how i ever survived with my slow storebought(i used to think it was amazing)

*cube for you diy*
smoothness : 6
speed : 10
resistance to lockups: 8
corner cutting: 8
pop resistance: 10 (never pops after setting good tension)
quietness: 4
reliability : 10
overall: 9.5 out of 10. i dont really like the stickers that come with it, but thats nothing cubesmith cant fix

EDIT: ive ajusted to the stickers. it was the roundness of them that threw me off


----------



## LNZ (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll do a review for my worst cube in my collection and my 3x3 Void cube. I own lots of good cubes like a V5, V7, QJ 4x4, 2 Eastsheen 5x5's, 2 Eastsheen 4x4's, 1 Eastsheen 2x2, 5 good 3x3 cubes and 3 1x1x1 cubes. These have all probably been rated already.

Knockoff white Eastsheen 5x5 from Ebay
Smoothness : 2
Speed : 1 (will explode if you go too fast)
Resistance to lockups: 4
Corner cutting: 1
Pop resistance: 2
Quietness: 3
Reliability : 2
Overall: 2 (really, really crap but still very useful in very slow solving to gain muscle memory with algs though)

Knockoff 3x3 Void Cube from Ebay
Smoothness : 7
Speed : 10
Resistance to lockups: 3
Corner cutting: 0
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 7
Reliability : 10
Overall: 8 (Quite good cube, fun to use when you resticker the cube to give it the traditional Rubik brand cube color scheme.)

Ebay brought 1x1x1 cube
Smoothness : 10
Speed : 10
Resistance to lockups: 10
Corner cutting: 10 (no corners to cut on this cube)
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 10
Reliability : 10
Overall: 10 (perfection here, this is a joke rating)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 18, 2009)

Sudko diy 
smoothness/speed 10
lock ups 5
Cutting corners 10
pop resistance 10
quietness 8
reliability 10
very awesome cube


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 18, 2009)

Type D with old type A core

Smoothness/Speed:8.5
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:6
Quietness:3
Reliability:8
Overall:8


----------



## mbrart (Sep 18, 2009)

*Storebought Rubik's 3x3* (After lubing, breaking in, hundreds of solves)
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 4
Cutting Corners: 4
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 10
Overall: 6.5/10

*V-Cube 5 White* (still needs more breaking in)
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 9.5
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 10
Overall: 8.5/10

*Eastsheen 2x2 White*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 8 (my quietest cube)
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9/10

*Rubik's 4x4* (Heavily broken in, bought from Thrawst)
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance:2
Cutting Corners: 0
Pop Resistance: 3
Quietness:0
Reliability: 7
Overall: 3.5 (sorry, pal, it's a mathematical average)

I have a megaminx on the way from dealextreme and I shall review it when it comes. *taps foot exasperatedly*


----------



## Twofu2 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rubik's Diy
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8
Overall: 9, nice cube


----------



## xTheAndyx (Sep 19, 2009)

Type-B Core With Rubiks'(DIY) pieces (basically the opposite of what Erik used to use)
Smoothness/ Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9.5
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 8.5
Quietness: 4
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8.1(technical) i would give this an 8.5-9 overall; tensioned and lubed, it's amazing.


----------



## mbrart (Sep 22, 2009)

Finally got my QJ Stickered Megaminx. < $8 from dealextreme.com with FREE shipping! (if you're in no hurry at all to get it)

*QJ Megaminx* (Stickered version, OotB)
Smoothness/ Speed: 7 (looseness good, smoothness bad. Lots of bumpies.)
Lockup Resistance: 6 (Too loose and a bear to tighten, this thing is poppy and locky at first in my experience)
Cutting Corners: 4
Pop Resistance: 5
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 8
Overall: 6/10 (out of the box. I'm maybe going to replace the screws, springs and core, and I'm going to sand down all the little bumpies. Very reminiscent of V5 out of the box as far as bumpiness, but far less sturdy)


----------



## Ando (Sep 22, 2009)

*Rubik's Storebrought* (my only cube & it's very nice )
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:6
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:7
Reliability:5
Overall:7


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Sep 22, 2009)

*Type A core and centers with Rubik's Storebought pieces, siliconed to the point where it took weeks to dry out*:

Smoothness/Speed: 8. I have it set to the point where you can feel the corners click over edges when they pass.
Lockup Resistance: 9. Never does, but when I start speeding, slices snag on the center.
Cutting Corners: 9. Cuts reasonable size misalignments, and it corrects them FAST. Don't even need to snap your wrist.
Pop Resistance: 9. It sometimes pops when the tightness undoes itself.
Quietness: 8. The lube has dried, and you also hear the cubies scrape against cube dust. Idk why I haven't cleaned all that out yet.
Reliability: 9. I can trust this thing to take 4 foot drops. But, of course, there's always that possibility of somthing bad happening.
Overall: 10. This is my competition cube and it's stood by me in the times of good and bad averages.


----------



## (R) (Sep 23, 2009)

eastsheen 5x5 black
Smoothness/speed 9
Lockup Resistance 5
Cutting Corners 2
Pop Resistance 7
Quietness 10 (when Lubricated Properly)
Reliability 6 If you go too fast, then it can pop and not caught quickly enough you can have an explosion (fixable)
Overall 8 It is the only 5x5 I have


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Rubik DIY core and centers with Rubik's Storebought pieces.
*
Smoothness/Speed: *7*. It's not a super fast cube, but I admit it's decent.
Lock-Up Resistance: *5*. It's got quite a few problems with lock-ups.
Cutting Corners: *7*. I'd guess around 25-28 degrees.
Pop Resistance: *8*. I virtually never have pops.
Quietness: *8*. Pretty darn quiet, but there's still some noise.
Reliability: *7*. I can trust it to get me a handful of good times, but I'd prefer my storebought that I've done a whole load of **** to.
Overall: *7*. I like it as a cube and all, but I don't really know if I could go to a competition with it.

I'm kinda too lazy to review my other cubes. :fp


----------



## Muesli (Sep 23, 2009)

*3x3x3 Storebought (newly silicon'd):*
Smoothness/Speed:7
Lockup Resistance:4
Cutting Corners:6
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:4
Reliability:7
Overall:6

*4x4x4 Rubik's Revenge (Pre-lube/Post-lube)*
Smoothness/Speed:2/6
Lockup Resistance:1/5
Cutting Corners:0/2
Pop Resistance:2/0 (pops more w/ lube)
Quietness:7/9
Reliability:3/3
Overall:2/4

*Eastsheen 4x4x4 (Pre-lube/post-lube)*
Smoothness/Speed:8/10
Lockup Resistance:5/5
Cutting Corners:2/2
Pop Resistance:10/10
Quietness:6/9
Reliability:9/9
Overall:7/9

*7x7x7 V-cube (Pre-lube/Post-lube)*
Smoothness/Speed:6/7
Lockup Resistance:8/9
Cutting Corners:8/9
Pop Resistance:4/7
Quietness:6/9
Reliability:5/7
Overall:7/8


----------



## (R) (Sep 25, 2009)

Eastsheen 2x2 (white)
Smoothness/speed 9
Lockup resistance 3
Cutting corners 2
Pop resistance 10
Quietness 7
Reliability 9 (my black one fell apart)
Overall 9


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

Dian Sheng no:333
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:4
Cutting Corners:2
Pop Resistance:7
Quietness:2
Reliability:5
Overall:5

Rubik's Storebought
Smoothness/Speed:5
Lockup Resistance:1
Cutting Corners:3
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:7
Reliability:8
Overall:6.5


----------



## ianini (Sep 26, 2009)

Type F
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:10
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:5
Reliability: 6
Overall:8


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 27, 2009)

*Rubik's Ice*

Smoothness/Speed: 3
Lockup Resistance: 2
Cutting Corners: 0
Pop Resistance: -5
Quietness: 6
Reliability: -10 (It pops every time you try to solve it, and breaks easily.)
Overall: Less than 0

I can't find anything good about this cube. It just sucks.


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 1, 2009)

I've collected all the ratings so far into a spreadsheet and calculated some averages. The aggregated statistics have been added to the *initial post*. Stats have only been posted for puzzles with 4 or more ratings.

If you're unhappy with how a puzzle is rated, or would like a puzzle to appear in the list, please add your own ratings and the list will be updated...


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Oct 4, 2009)

Eastsheen 2x2

Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 4
Pop Resistance: 10 (Never had a pop)
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9

Cube 4 You DIY Transparent Black (Seems to be different plastic than regular DIY)

Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 7
Overall: 8.5


Those are the only two cubes I'm packing, and my friend has my 2x2...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 4, 2009)

*RETOOLED TYPE C DIY*

Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9


----------



## Kxg (Oct 4, 2009)

It's funny how old type A scored less than storebought. >_>


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kxg said:


> It's funny how old type A scored less than storebought. >_>






Novriil said:


> *Old type A* - bad cube.. slow and sticky. petroleum jelly killed it. But it
> Overall: 4





Cride5 said:


> *DIY Type A* (white)
> Overall:8





waffle=ijm said:


> *Modded Old Type A*
> Overall: 9





endless_akatsuki said:


> Type A
> overall: 2





Lt-UnReaL said:


> *Old Type A*
> Overall: 9.5





Logan said:


> *Old type A*
> Overall: 8.5



Lol, yea. Type-A really polarises opinion. It's like Marmite, either you love it or you hate it..


----------



## Kxg (Oct 4, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Kxg said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how old type A scored less than storebought. >_>
> ...



Hope I will, once I get mine, lol.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Dec 30, 2009)

JSK – Japanese Speedcubing Kit

I asked my mom to pick up a couple of these for me, mostly for collector’s sake – one stayed in the package, the other is out and played with. After conversion, you’re looking at around $30 CDN/USD, so value-wise, you can do much, much better. 

Here’s what $30 gets you: a 3x3x3 pre-labeled with PET/PP stickers with the Japanese colour scheme (ie: the ones with layer of plastic that peels off after an hour or two of active use) with removable caps and adjustable screws; a small tube of lubricant; two small screwdrivers – one Phillips head for adjusting the screws and one flat-head for removing the caps; a display stand (woo!); and a detailed instruction sheet complete with algorithms, some of which may be new to you. 

Immediately out of the package, it is extremely stiff, even after adjustment. It’s only after a few drops of lubricant that it becomes workable. Within the first two hours of use, there’s nothing that really sets it apart from store-bought cubes. The cube still needs a solid breaking-in as it’s prone to lockups and does not cut corners particularly well, especially when compared to a freshly assembled and lubed DIY, although it improves after a few days of use. It also turns better with Jig-A-Loo, as opposed to the packed-in tube of lubricant. 

On the plus side, the faces turn wicked fast and M2 turns are great and it doesn’t pop. This might change after a few years of heavy use, however.

Much preferred to a flat-centered Studio Cube, but for the price, you can buy a handful of DIYs. 

Smoothness/speed: 10 
Lockup resistance: 5
Cutting corners: 6
Pop resistance: 8
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 5

Average: 6.2

Mefferts 4x4x4 (white plastic, tiled)

Compared to the Eastsheen and Rubik’s versions, this version wins hands-down. The tiles make the cube significantly larger, which is not great for small hands (for which the ES may be preferable). 

Does not have any of the lockup problems that the Rubik’s retooled 4x4x4 has (especially lockups on aligned faces and pops) and can even cut corners to an extent (at least better than then Eastsheen). I would prefer if a stickered version of this cube was available, but there is the option of popping off the tiles and smoothing the surface down.

Much of this also applies to the QJ version (aka “Clefferts”, or Cloned Mefferts), with a few key differences. The QJ version turns much, MUCH faster, but by extension is more difficult to control (ie: you may experience more lockups due to misalignment), and it’s much noisier. It’s also almost half the price ($10.79 for a QJ vs. $18 for a Mefferts). 

Smoothness/speed: 9
Lockup resistance: 8
Cutting corners: 7
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9

Average: 8.6


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

C4U (JSK clone i guess) Speedcube

When i took it out of that nice little box it came in it turned way better then all of my other cubes (OFC i had to mess it up by loosening it) so now its on medium loose right now, it only pops if i go too crazy, the stickers are peeling (i didnt put Cubesmith stickers on them, i dont have any), and its lubed with, Grease, ya. I stuck grease on that thing, it works.

Smoothness/Speed: Its smooth but it doesnt turn as fast as some of the other cubes, so.. about a 7
Lockup resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 7 (Its loose)
Quietness: 8
Reliability: Im not sure what "reliability" is. butt its pretty reliable to me. so 9
Overall: About 8.6


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

Mini Diansheng!
So Cute!
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:7.5
Cutting Corners:8.5
Pop Resistance:5.7
Quietness:4.3
Reliability:10 (I beat my PB with this little cutey! And It's never popped on me during a solve, though it's happened when I was just messing around with it.)
Overall:9.2 (May seem a little high, but I'm in love with this cube. )

Comments: 
BUY IT.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

so how does a Mini Diansheng feel compared to a normal cube, is it REALLY small compared?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

I, personally LOVE the size. 

Though it's probably because I have small hands. 

How large are your hands?

I've been exclusively using this cube for all speedsolving recently, and I tried turning my regular 3x3,

It felt like a GIANT


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

i dont measure my hands xD, but my hands are small enough that its hard to one hand a normal sized cube, my thumb is slightly smaller then a cubie.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

I think your hands would be good for it then. 

But you might want to get a Mini Type C instead, since those are slightly larger.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Mini Diansheng!



Mine!


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Mini Diansheng!
> ...



 

You'll get it back Saturday!


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Dec 30, 2009)

All Cubes Are Unlubed Unless Stated otherwise

V-cube 6 Black (Un Modded)
Smoothness/Speed:5 (clicking)
Lockup Resistance:9 (Only lock up i have ever had was when i didnt hear a click on triple layer turns, EXTREMLY RARE)
Cutting Corners:2 (doesnt need it because of clicks)
Pop Resistance:8 (Only popped on me once, and i was being stupid and doing triple layer corner cutting)
Quietness:7 (Clicks are only noisy on triple layer turns)
Reliability: 9 (Feels very stable)
Overall: 8

V-cube 5 Black ( Un modded)
Smoothness/Speed:7 (Very rough feel)
Lockup Resistance:9 (Double/ Triple layer corner cutting almost alwys guarntee lockup, and sometimes a pop)
Cutting Corners:10 (about 2 pieces)
Pop Resistance:8( Center edge do pop alone and are a pain to fix)
Quietness:8 (Roughness causes it to be noisy)
Reliability:9 ( Very sturdy)
Overall:8 I really dont like the feel of the puzzle, verry rough. Turns great, never pops

Black V-cube 7
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:10
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:10
Reliability:10
Overall:9
Feels to loose for practical solving, but very smooth and turns great.

Rubix 4x4x4

Smoothness/Speed: 6
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 0
Pop Resistance:5
Quietness: 10
Reliability:5
Overall:4
Very disapointed, I tried the squircle mod and it popped even worse. TERRIBLE

Rubix 3x3x3 (lubed with vasiline)
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:10
Reliability:8
Overall:9
Great cube! Only problem is when it gets too loose you can never fix it

Qj 4x4x4
Smoothness/speed: 10
Lockup resistance: 8
Cutting corners: 9
Pop resistance: 8 Sometimes corners pop if you cut a whole piece
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 4 After 2 weeks about 4 center stocks snapped.

Overall 7
If you have some Magic Super awesome glue that will survive speed solving, this cube has great potiential. If no, you are sunk


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

my C4U cube is horrible at middle slices, doing the Zeph Permutation takes me 5-6 seconds.


----------



## V-te (Dec 30, 2009)

*Type F II* Pre lube/ Post lube

Smoothness/Speed: 10/12
Lockup Resistance: 9/10
Cutting Corners: 10/11 Cuts slightly less out of the box, but after breaking in and lubing it cuts at 45
Pop Resistance: 10/9 pops more as you lube it more
Quietness: 8/5
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 10

Overall a very nice cube. Great out of the box, great after breaking in, corner cutting is amazing, the only downside would be noise, but I don't mind the noise at all. =)


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

Quietness: 8/5? xD higher numbers are usually a good thing


----------



## V-te (Dec 30, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> Quietness: 8/5? xD higher numbers are usually a good thing



prelube rating comes first, then the lubed rating comes later 

Prelubed : 8
After Lube: 5 
8/5


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

so did it get better or worse ._.


----------



## V-te (Dec 30, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> so did it get better or worse ._.



It got better over all, but noisier


----------



## Quaddro (Dec 30, 2009)

Storebought 3x3x3

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9

Another storebought 3x3x3 with adjustable screws:

Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 0 
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 3
Overall: 5 (the pop-ups ruin it.)

Eastsheen 5x5x5:

Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 3
Cutting Corners: 3
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

a storebought that can adjust screws? thats unheard of.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 30, 2009)

Type F white
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:8
Pop Resistance:7 if its fairly loose
Quietness:7 only clicks once per turn
Reliability:7 kinda unpredictable
Overall:8.2

a very fast cube, but not as reliable as a type a...

Mini Diansheng
Smoothness/Speed:9, very fast, not extremely smooth
Lockup Resistance:4, not very forgiving
Cutting Corners:1, not gonna happen
Pop Resistance:9.5, hardly ever pops
Quietness:7
Reliability:9, you know what your getting
Overall:8.8, its better than you think


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 30, 2009)

Hybrid: *2009 Rubik's DIY core with type B cubies* I have this set pretty tight...
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 7
Pop Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 3
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 9
Overal: 7.6


----------



## babyle (Dec 30, 2009)

FII(out of the box and the box is very nice )
smoothness/speed 9
Lockup Resistance 8
Pop resistance 9.5
cutting corners 9
Quietness 7.5
Reliability 9.5
Overall: 9.5


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Dec 30, 2009)

Hybrid: Type F core, with Blue Type F cubies.

Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 6.5
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 8.5
Overall: 9.5 
Except for the occasional pop, this cube is incredible.

White Type C (C4U)

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 10 (Never EVER pops)
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 10
Overall: 8.5
Very fast cube, locks up a bit too much for my taste.

Mini QJ 4x4
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 7.5
Pop Resistance: 8.5
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8.5
Overall: 8
Good, but not great. Probably needs more breaking in, I've heard they get really nice after awhile.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 31, 2009)

QJ 4x4: 
Speed: 9
Lock Up resistance: 8
Corner cutting: 7.5
Pop Resistance: 10
Quitness: 6 it starts out pretty noisly
Reliabilty: 4 centres break and it gets loose over time.
Overall: 9 absolutley brilliant! It is my faavorite cube once I get a new one with no broken centres.

Eastsheen 5x5:
Speed: 8
Lock Up resistance: 6
Corner Cutting: 7
Pop resistance: 6
Quiteness: 7.5
Reliabilty: 5
Overall: 6.5 its not the best 5x5, but its good for a cheap recreational use one.

New type A III: 
Speed: 8.5
Lock up resistance: 8
Corner cutting: 9
Pop resistance: 10 After breaking in so it can be tightned
Quitness: 7
Reliabilty: 9
Overall: 9 another great cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2009)

Black V Cube 5:
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:8
Pop Resistance:9.9
Quietness:9
Reliability:10
Overall:10

Note: I modded mine to the max. It doesn't look as boxy was the white plastic. 
Note2: Dis and Re assembly is easy.


----------



## Logan (Dec 31, 2009)

*Old type A: *
Speed: 7.5/10
Lock up resistance: 9.5/10
Corner cutting: 9/10
Pop resistance: 8/10
Quietness: 7.5/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 8.5/10 Good cube, but not really great for my preferences.

*Type C (I): *
Speed: 9/10
Lock up resistance: 7/10
Corner cutting: 8.5/10
Pop resistance: 7/10
Quietness: 7/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 8/10

*Type C (II): *
Speed: 9/10
Lock up resistance: 10/10
Corner cutting: 9/10
Pop resistance: 8.5/10
Quietness: 6.5/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 9/10

*Type F (I): *
Speed: 9/10
Lock up resistance: 6.5/10
Corner cutting: 6.5/10
Pop resistance: 6/10
Quietness: 6.5/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 8/10 pops a little too much

*Type F (II): *
Speed: 11/10 (almost too fast )
Lock up resistance: 9/10
Corner cutting: 7.5/10
Pop resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 5/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 10/10 Great cube, but kind of loud.

*Ghost Hand: *
Speed: 8/10
Lock up resistance: 8.5/10
Corner cutting: 9/10
Pop resistance: 9/10
Quietness: 8.5/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 9/10 It was my old speedcube before the type f (II).

*Diansheng: *
Speed: 8.5/10
Lock up resistance: 4/10
Corner cutting: 6.5/10
Pop resistance: 9/10
Quietness: 4/10
Reliability: 9/10
Overall: 7/10 not very good.

*Type A (V): *
Speed: 7.5/10
Lock up resistance: 7.5/10
Corner cutting: 8.5/10
Pop resistance: 7/10
Quietness: 6.5/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 8/10 pretty good

*C4y diy: *
Speed: 6.5/10
Lock up resistance: 6/10
Corner cutting: 6.5/10
Pop resistance: 5.5/10
Quietness: 8.5/10
Reliability: 9/10
Overall: 7/10

*Type D (I): *
Speed: 9/10
Lock up resistance: 5.5/10
Corner cutting: 8.5/10
Pop resistance: 0/10
Quietness: 7/10
Reliability: 8/10
Overall: 6.5/10 *shivers*

*Mini Diansheng: *
Speed: 9/10
Lock up resistance: 6.5/10
Corner cutting: 7/10
Pop resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 7.5/10
Reliability: 5/10
Overall: 7.5/10


wow... I have a lot of 3x3s!


----------



## Muesli (Dec 31, 2009)

Rubik's 3x3.

Speed: 9/10
Lock up resistance: 5/10
Corner cutting: 8/10
Pop resistance: 9/10
Quietness: 8/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 8-9/10
_Awesome cube. Locks up like hell though_


Orange type C 3x3x3

Speed: 9/10
Lock up resistance: 9/10
Corner cutting: 8/10
Pop resistance: 9/10
Quietness: 5/10
Reliability: 8/10
Overall: 9/10
_I <3 orange type C_


White ES 2x2

Speed: 9/10
Lock up resistance: 7/10
Corner cutting: 5/10
Pop resistance: N/A
Quietness: 6/10
Reliability: 8/10
Overall: 7-8/10
_Meh. It's pretty good_


Black Type A 3x3x3

Speed: 5/10
Lock up resistance: 6/10
Corner cutting: 8/10
Pop resistance: 5/10
Quietness: 8/10
Reliability: 3/10
Overall: 5/10
_Yuck. This cube must be defective or something. It is s***_


Black ES 4x4x4

Speed: 7/10
Lock up resistance: 5/10
Corner cutting: 5/10
Pop resistance: 9/10
Quietness: 7.5/10
Reliability: 6/10
Overall: 6/10
_Currently in pieces and missing an inner piece. Not very good_


£3.29 Sudocube

Speed: 2/10
Lock up resistance: 2/10
Corner cutting: 5/10
Pop resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 5/10
Reliability: 2/10
Overall: 4/10
_Lol. Not a conventional core (just plastic, no screws or springs), but with a bit of sanding and a new core, promising._


White MF8 Square-1

Speed: 8/10
Lock up resistance: 8/10
Corner cutting: 4/10
Pop resistance: 8/10
Quietness: 9/10
Reliability: 8/10
Overall: 7-8/10
_Pretty nice_


Black Mini-C

Speed: 7/10
Lock up resistance: 9/10
Corner cutting: 7/10
Pop resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 9/10
Reliability: 8/10
Overall: 8-9/10
_Mmm. Mini-C_


White V-cube7x7

Speed: 7/10
Lock up resistance: 7/10
Corner cutting: 9/10
Pop resistance: 6/10
Quietness: 6/10
Reliability: 8/10
Overall: 7-8/10
_Pops like a b****_


----------



## tribaleps (Dec 31, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> why do people rate type Cs so low?
> 
> Type C DIY:
> Smoothness/Speed : 10/10
> ...



Just wanted to clarify, which type C is this?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 1, 2010)

Rubik's brand storebought:
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 10
Overall: 8.5-9

Rubik's 4x4- retooled
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 4
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 2
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 1
Overall: 5

Rubik's 5x5- new-retooled (Now Broken)
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 3 
Reliability: 8
Overall 7.5

Rubik's 5x5- Retooled version, Screw Spring Modification (Now Broken)
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 7.5
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 8.5
Overall: 8


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 1, 2010)

How the hell did storebought top Old A for smoothness?


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 2, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> How the hell did storebought top Old A for smoothness?



Maybe it was more of speed instead of smoothness.


----------



## Dr.cubeagonapus (Jan 2, 2010)

Meffets Square 1
Smoothness/Speed: 3
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 0
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 10
Overall: 7
Havent lubed yet, hope it gets better cause this is a hunk of junk.

Fisher cube
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9.5
Great puzzle 

Black Golden Cube
Smoothness/Speed: 9 (Small clicks)
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 0 (What do you expect it shapeshifts)
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness:8 
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9.5
AMAZING! Thankyou Tony Fisher for another amazing puzzle.

Mini Diansheng Cubes
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9 
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9
Great, a bit to small for my taste but perfect for puzzle mods


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2010)

Note: Some of the puzzles I have multiples of, thats why I list no colors. Also, I am a crazy collector, so I decided to only list my 2x2s-5x5s, before I make the longest post in history. 

*2x2:*
*Eastsheen *
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 8
Overall: 9
*Rubik's 2x2*
Smoothness/Speed:
Lockup Resistance:
Cutting Corners:
Pop Resistance:
Quietness:
Reliability:
Overall:

*3x3:*
*Type AI*
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 7.5
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance: 8.5
Quietness: 4
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8.5
*Type AII*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9.5
Cutting Corners: 4 (I still use this cube the most, I guess I'm an accurate turner)
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9.5
*Type AIII*
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 7.5
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 7
Overall: 8
*Type AIV*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 7.5
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8
Overall: 7
*Type AV*
Smoothness/Speed: 6
Lockup Resistance: 6.5
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 6.5
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 7
Overall: 6.5
*Type B (Sanded and lubed a lot)*
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness:8.5
Reliability: 8.5
Overall: 8
* Type CI*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9.5
*Type CII*
Smoothness/Speed: 9 
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 9.5
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9
*Mini Type C*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 7.5
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8.5
*Type DI *
(The previous owner did a lot of random things to it, so this might not be accurate.)
Smoothness/Speed: 6
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 4
Quietness: 2
Reliability: 1
Overall: 5 (I don't like this cube)
*Type DII *
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 10 (11 if I could, It cuts large angles when I do M slices even)
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9
*Type E no. 222*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 7
Overall: 8.5
*E no. 333*
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9.5
Overall: 8.5 (I use this cube for OH solves)
*Mini Diansheng*
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 7.5
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8
*Type FI*
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 9.5
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 9.5
Reliability: 5
Overall: 8.5
*Type FII*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness:9
Reliability: 8.5
Overall: 9.5
*Storebought*
*This is based off of many storeboughts that have had a lot of sand it them.
Smoothness/Speed: 8.5
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 6.5
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8
*Cube4you*
Smoothness/Speed: 8.5
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 7
Overall: 8.5

*4x4:*
*Rubik's*
Smoothness/Speed:
Lockup Resistance:
Cutting Corners:
Pop Resistance:
Quietness:
Reliability:
Overall:
*Eastsheen*
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 5 
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 7
Overall: 7.5
*QJ*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9.5
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 6
Overall: 9.5

*5x5:*
*Eastsheen*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 3
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 4
Overall: 7
*V-cube*
Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 9.5
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9


----------



## TioMario (Jan 2, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> *I, personally LOVE the size.
> 
> Though it's probably because I have small hands.
> 
> ...









On-topic: 

Rubik's storebought

1. Speed: 7/10 - (Pretty good, but it has only 4 fast faces. Lol, the other 2 suck)
2. Lock up resistance: 4/10 - (He earnt some points in lockup resistance because of usage, It's pretty grinded so is better than before)
3. Corner cutting: 1/10 - (Noting to say here... no springs, crappy pseudo-corner cutting... period)
4. Pop resistance: 10/10 - (This guy has never popped, that's something I can't complain about this cube)
5. Quietness: 9/10 - (Pretty silent, the only loud noise it makes is when it locks up badly >_<...)
6. Reliability: 5/10 - (No, no... NO SIR !)
7. Overall: 6/10 - (Overall... I want to get another cube, is that a good answer?)


----------



## RubiksKid (Jan 2, 2010)

*C4U DIY*
Smoothness/Speed: 9/10
Lockup Resistance: 8/10
Cutting Corners: 8.5/10
Pop Resistance: 9.5/10
Quietness: 5/10
Reliability:10/10
Overall:9.5/10 (Locks up a bit)


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 2, 2010)

Hybrid - Type F1 cubies, ghost hands core.

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9


----------



## robindeun (Jan 2, 2010)

where can you get a ghosthand?


----------



## kurtaz (Jan 2, 2010)

all my cubes: 1
szarok a kockáim.


----------



## Khartaras (Jan 3, 2010)

First post 
Back on topic tho,

_Rubik's 3x3x3 Storebought_
Now, before I say anything else, it was heavily worn down and lubed with silicone spray.

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5/10 (no kidding, really good)
Lockup Resistance: 6/10
Cutting Corners: 8/10 (Wearing down and lubing helps, can cut 25-35º)
Pop Resistance: 10/10 (This thing NEVER EVER EVER pops)
Quietness: 7/10 (Springs are noisy)
Reliability: 10/10 (It's a Rubik's cube...)
Overall: 8.5

Overall it's a good cube, was total crap when I bought it but now it's much better.

That's the only cube I have apart from 3 more Storeboughts and 1 Rubik's mini.


----------



## StratoPulse (Jan 4, 2010)

Ghost Hand

Smoothness/Speed: 8/10 
Lockup Resistance: 8/10
Cutting Corners: 9/10 
Pop Resistance: 10/10 
Quietness: 9/10 
Reliability: 9/10 
Overall: 8.xx

F-II
Smoothness/Speed: 9/10 
Lockup Resistance: 7/10
Cutting Corners: 8/10 
Pop Resistance: 9/10 
Quietness: 7/10 
Reliability: 6/10 randomish 
Overall: 7.666666666666666666666666666666667

C-II
Smoothness/Speed: 8/10 
Lockup Resistance: 10/10
Cutting Corners: 5/10 
Pop Resistance: 5/10 
Quietness: 9/10 
Reliability: 8/10
Overall:7.5


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 4, 2010)

Edison 3x3

Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 6
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8.9


----------



## Cride5 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks again for all your ratings over the Christmas holidays. Aggregated statistics on the original post have been updated..


----------



## Tomk (Jan 31, 2010)

Type F-I 

Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 7
Overall: 9


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 1, 2010)

i would think that the C4Y would get a higher rating...


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 1, 2010)

MF8 Square-1 (White)
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 6
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9 
Overall: 9


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 1, 2010)

One thing, in Rubik's, there should be the '. I noticed it a couple of times.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 1, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> One thing, in Rubik's, there should be the '. I noticed it a couple of times.



Fixed, cheers.


----------



## Ton (Feb 1, 2010)

Rubik's (Storebought) - 
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8
Overall: 7


Rubik's DIY - 
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 8 ( highly depend on the applied tension)
Quietness: 7 
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 2, 2010)

Rubik's DIY
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corner: 7
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 8
Overall: 7~8

Type C II
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corner: 9
Pop Resistance: 10(I guess, cause untill now it hasn't popped yet)
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9~10


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 6, 2010)

Type F-II:
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 6
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 9, 2010)

V cube 5
Smoothness/ Speed: 8
Lock Up resistance: 9
Corner Cutting: 9
Pop Resistance: 10
Quiteness: 6
Reliabilty: NA

Overall: 9
A rather decent cube. I left out reliability because I have not owned it for long enough. Locks up are some what rare, but when you do get the much harder ones to fix, it can take a good 6 seconds to fix.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 9, 2010)

^^^ Mine pops every time I try turning fast.


----------



## Edward (Feb 9, 2010)

*Ghosthand 3x3* (Nagato)
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9
Overall: 10

*Type a II (tracks)* (no-name)
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 2
Reliability:8
Overall: 7

*Lan Lan 2x2* (Rei)
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 9 (I've had internal pops)
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9

*Mini QJ 4x4* (Konata)
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8

888th Post .


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bump.
Type FII
Smoothness/ Speed: A solid 9
Lock up resistance: 8
Cutting corners: 7
Pop resistance: 9
Quitness: 8
Reliabilty: 9
Overall: 9 

Mini C
Smoothness/ Speed 9
Lock Up resistance: 8
Corner Cutting: 7
Pop resistance: 10
Quitness: 5
Reliabilty: 8
Overall: 8 
It's my secondary speed cube.

LanLan 2x2:
Smoothness/ Speed: 7
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop resistance:7
Quitness: 7
Reliabilty: 8
Overall: 7
A decent 2x2, but could be better.

Glow in the dark type C
Smoothness/ Speed: 7
Lockup resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop resistance: 9
Quitness: 7
Reliabilty: 9
Overall: 8


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 5, 2010)

DaYan cube
Smoothness/Speed:9 i cannot see how any cube could be faster
Lockup Resistance:8 Hardly ever locks up, but it is possible
Cutting Corners:7 just barely worse than a type F, barely
Pop Resistance:8 pops maybe once per 20 solves, if its loose, if its tight, it is literally impossible to pop without breaking it
Quietness:2 very loud
Reliability:8.5 very trustworthy, you know what your getting, unlike the C
Overall:8.7 Its a great cube, it could be better, but i firmly believe for an accurate turner it is the best cube, and its still very nice for an innacurate turner


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 5, 2010)

Type F:
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 9.8
Quietness: 7.5?
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 5, 2010)

TioMario said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > *I, personally LOVE the size.
> ...



Lulz.


----------



## antoinejobin (Mar 6, 2010)

*Rubik's Professor's Cube 5x5x5*
Smoothness/Speed:10 (after a LOT of use)
Lockup Resistance:0
Cutting Corners:1
Pop Resistance:0 (Mine pops at least 10 times a solve)
Quietness:7
Reliability:5
Overall:5


----------



## Parity (Mar 6, 2010)

Ghost hand 
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:No pop
Quietness:9 very quite
Reliability:8
Overall:about an 8

YJ 4x4x4
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:10
Pop Resistance:6 it pops sometimes
Quietness:2 VERY loud
Reliability:8
Overall:7/8

C4U 3x3x4
Smoothness/Speed:6
Lockup Resistance:4 LOCKS A LOT
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:10 never pops
Quietness:6 pretty loud
Reliability:6
Overall:6

Mini qj not quite broken in.
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:6 ball mech
Pop Resistance:10 never pops
Quietness:8
Reliability:9
Overall:8

LanLan 2x2x2
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:10
Cutting Corners:10
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:10
Reliability:10
Overall:10

Type AV
Smoothness/Speed:7
Lockup Resistance:5 locks a lot
Cutting Corners:6
Pop Resistance:6 Pops every 3 solves
Quietness:6 pretty loud
Reliability:7
Overall:6/7

Broken in storebought 3x3
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:8
Reliability:8
Overall:8

Mefferts pyraminx
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:3
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:10
Reliability:8
Overall:8

V7 and V5
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:10
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:8
Reliability:9
Overall:9


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 6, 2010)

NIB - Smoothness/Speed: 9
Locks: 10
cutting corners: 9
Pops: 9
silence: 6.5
relibility: 9
overall: 8.75

type C:
smoothness: 8
locks: 8
Cutting: 8
pops: 9
silence: 3
reliability: 8
overall: 8.5

LL2x2:
smoothness: 10
locks: 10
Cutting: 10
pops: 9.75
silence: 7
reliablilty:9.75
overall: 20

V-5:
smoothness: 10
locks: 9
cutting:10
pops: 11
silence:8
reliablilty: 10
overall: 10

eastsheen 2x2:
smoothness: 10
lockups:5
cutting: 4
pops: 1,000,000
silence: 8.5
reliability: 7
overall: 7

storebought:
smoothness: 1-10 (these things vary like hell!)
locks: 3-7
cutting: 3-7
pops:3-10
silence: 6-8
reliability: 1
overall: 3

mefferminx
smoothness: 10
locks: 10
cutting: 10
pops: 10
silence: 10
reliablilty:10
overall:50! its the perfect cube! well, its not a cube, its a dodecahedron...

C4Y 1x1
smoothness: 10 (its like turning it on air!)
lockups: 10
cutting corners: 10
pops: 0 (that one piece comes out every turn!)
silence: 10
reliability: 10
overall: 6

Thank you for shopping at Kroger!


----------



## Eric79 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Sum Up*

Well, no ratings from me but one thought:

Wouldn't a sum up of all ratings - as an edit of the first initial post - be a very neat thing? One that lists all the mentioned cubes with an average of all the ratings?

At least I would really appreciate a sum up...

Eric


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 8, 2010)

I've done this up to post #95 ... see
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=304939#post304939
And see the aggregated ratings in the initial post here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15460
I should add the more recent ratings, but I haven't had a lot of time recently ... will try to do tonight...

Cheers for the reminder.

.. oh, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Eric79 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you and - tank you for welcoming me.

Seems that before I missed seeing the addendum "x ratings" after the cubes name - sorry.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 8, 2010)

F-II:
Smoothness: 10
Locks: 9
Corner Cutting: 10
Pops:9
Silence: 8
Reliability: 10
Overall: 10

QJ pyraminx:
Smoothness:7
Locks: 10
Cutting:1 (But the ball bearings make it stay in place, so cutting doesn't matter)
Pops:10
Silence:2
Reliability:9
Overall:8.8


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm just compiling the Stats now. If you want to add some ratings, and you're quick I'll be watching this thread for the next hour or so and will include any new ratings to the update...


Stuff I'm in the process of rating myself...

*LanLan 2x2x2* (Great cube, better than ES in some respects, but not others)
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:6
Reliability:9
Overall:9

*Type FII* (Such a great cube out of the box! I can see this becoming the 'standard')
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:9.5
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:6
Reliability:7
Overall:9

*Type CII* (Another amazing cube! A bit lockey out of the box, needs a bit of modding/sanding to get it perfect)
Smoothness/Speed:9.5
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:4
Reliability:9
Overall:9.1

*Hiyan's Cube* (Quite disappointed with this cube after all the hype!)
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:6
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:6
Reliability:8
Overall:7


----------



## Hiero (Apr 8, 2010)

*LanLan 2x2x2* ()
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 2(It's loud)
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9

*Type FII* ()
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9

*Ghosthand* ()
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8


*Haiyan's Cube* ()
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 5
Overall: 7.5

QJ pyraminx:
Smoothness/Speed:9
Locks: 9
Cutting:1 
Pops:10
Silence:5
Reliability:9
Overall:9

YJ 5x5:
Smoothness/Speed:9
Locks: 7
Cutting:7 
Pops:7
Silence:5
Reliability:8
Overall:8


Tiled QJ 5x5:
Smoothness/Speed:7
Locks: 6
Cutting:4 
Pops:10
Silence:7
Reliability:10
Overall: 7.5

Mini QJ 4x4:
Smoothness/Speed:9
Locks: 7
Cutting:2 
Pops:10
Silence:8
Reliability:10
Overall: 9

Best Storebought out of 50 I've tried
Smoothness/Speed:8
Locks: 6
Cutting:3 
Pops:10
Silence:5
Reliability:10
Overall: 7


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, so that's the ratings up to date. Link to aggregated ratings...

As it stands, the top cubes in each category are:

2x2: LanLan
3x3: FII 
4x4: QJ
5x5: Vcube5

Please note however, some puzzles are omitted because they haven't had enough ratings, so it may not capture less popular or up-and-coming cubes. Finally, if you're looking for a cube which performs well in a specific category such as noise, pops etc, then you'll need to look at the data in more detail.

Thanks again for your ratings


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 3, 2010)

Alright, I have a review and an average of 5 for my 3 3x3's:

Rubik's storebought:
41.77
39.20
28.89
39.10
28.66
Average: 35.52

Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 9
Overall: I really like this cube.

F-II:
34.64
34.04
46.53 <-- I felt retarded through out the whole solve.
35.69
32.71
Average: 36.72

Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 5
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8
Overall: Pretty decent cube, great overall but not as good as my storebought.

C4U glow in the dark DIY:
44.34
38.95
35.42
37.77
47.04
Average: 40.70

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 5
Pop Resistance: 4
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 5
Overall: Started out as a really good cube, but since using it, I really don't like it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Tyjet, what did you do to your cubes?

How is your storebought amazing?

How does your F-II suck and pop?

How does your C4U pop?


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Tyjet, what did you do to your cubes?
> 
> How is your storebought amazing?
> 
> ...


 1. Storebought is almost 2 years old, heavy use, sanding insides of pieces and silicone spray.

2. F-II doesn't "suck" but I don't like it as well as my store bought. And since I lubed it, it tends to pop a lot.

3.C4U pops a lot, don't know why, I have it almost fully tightened, it's at the point where it has decent speed and is supposed to rarely pop, that isn't the case.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 3, 2010)

Interesting.

1. My storebought is also 2 years old, and while it's really good, it still feels to gunky and tight. Maybe I should clean it out?

2. Did you lube it with Jigaloo? Mine is really good right now, but I was planning on lubing it. Maybe I shouldn't lube it with Jigaloo.

3. Wow. Mine is super tight, and while it never pops, it has exceptional speed.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 3, 2010)

Sorry, I'm tacking myself onto this conversation here.

1) I like my storebought a lot.
2) F-II's with silicone type sprays are apparently not good because of the type of plastic--injectable silicone is better.
3) I don't have one so I can't say. 

My storebought is my main cube, just because it's my only one pretty much (I have some other storeboughts but they're all the same brand obviously), I should be getting alpha V soon.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 3, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 1. My storebought is also 2 years old, and while it's really good, it still feels to gunky and tight. Maybe I should clean it out?
> 
> ...



I can't get a hold of jugaloo, so i use crc heavy duty silicone spray. I'm thinking of getting an A-V.


----------



## BigGreen (May 3, 2010)

_My_ c4u diy


Spoiler








modded blah


Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 6
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 7
Overall: my c4u cube is better than yours


----------



## youthedog4 (May 3, 2010)

Type E Daingsheng 3x3x3 Type .333 (it matters)

Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:4
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:7
Quietness:6
Reliability:6
Overall:6.5


----------



## no1337cube (May 5, 2010)

Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9 (Modded with A V mod)
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8

(PS: Mod with A V mod first then break in this cube in *a lot* before you start lubing it)


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 5, 2010)

...what cube are you talking about?


----------



## CuberN00b (Jun 12, 2010)

Haiyan Memory (from cubehaiyan) modified A V

Smoothness/Speed:9 (fast but stable, like it!)
Lockup Resistance:7 (Nice, but still a little bit 'locky'
Cutting Corners:10 (REVERSE CUTTING CORNERS, MAN!)
Pop Resistance:8 (pops rarely, but my friends pop it a lot)
Quietness:5 (little bit silent, a little bit loud)
Reliability:8
Overall:9 (best cube i have ever touched, for now.)


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 12, 2010)

Shengshou cube from bigbee's shop

smoothness: 9 very smooth but could be better
speed: 7 feels very slow but it's not a big problem
cutting corners: 8 nothing impressive but gets the job done
pop resistance: 8 pops every once in a while doing m slice algorithms
sound: I don't have many cubes to compare to but its between my cubeforyou cube and my type c
reliability:8
overall:8 I'ts my main speedcube but I'm sure it's not the best


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 3, 2010)

I feel like chiming in here. I was looking at the wiki and noticed the great page on different cubes. However, I was not entirely satisfied with the pages. Basically every entry said "cuts corners well and is fast" or something along those lines. Even looking at the amazing sticky'd cube review thread left something to be desired. I think we should step up the descriptions of cubes, compare them to other cubes in more than just ratings but in words. "This cube cuts corners well" is not a good description. Does it cut them buttery smooth or does it chop through it? Does the angle affect the cutting feel? Does the cube feel like it's going to pop when you stress the corner cutting? etc...I also feel that high values are given out without much thought (lower than 5 should indicate a serious issue, though (except with quiteness)). In my mind this represents an exponential scale. A cube with a rating of 6 isn't twice as good as a cube with a rating of 3 but rather 2^(6-3) = 8 times better. I don't know if this makes sense but it would really help differentiate the 8s and 9s.

With that in mind I'll put in the input for my cubes.

*3x3x3
Rubik's Storebought*
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 5
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 9
Overall: 7

Most people start with this cube. It is absolutely imperative that you break this cube in if you want to use it for speedsolving. Though it takes a long time to break in, this is one of the most stable cubes out there. Unlike many DIYs, the Rubik's storebought is hard to pop mid-solve. It almost never does anything unexpected and is fast enough to be usable even at high speeds. However, it is nowhere near the fastest cube around, even when broken in fully. Also, the rather poor springs prevent this cube from cutting corners very well, though with enough breaking in this does improve quite a bit. One of the best things about this cube is how well it responds to lubricants, which will instantly make the cube much, much better.

This cube has a very solid feel to it. The cubies a very block-like and heavy. As this is an easy cube to find and is naturally very stiff and well built, it is a good cube for modifications. While this may speed up the breaking in process, it will increase the number of pops you will experience later on.

Final verdict: if you have time to spend this is one of the most reliable cubes out there. It isn't quite fast enough and doesn't cut corners as much as you'd like, but it gets the job done. Rarely will this cube surprise you.


*Type E 333*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 4
Cutting Corners: 5
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 4
Reliability: 4
Overall: 5

This might be the cheapest cube on the market, and rightfully so. Though blindingly fast, the Diansheng 333 model trades speed for stability. Corner cutting and lockup prevention are at a minimum and can cause much grief. The cube almost never pops, though. The cubies are very block-like and minimal, cutting off any non-essential parts to reduce friction. Even the core is cut back a size. This is a great cube for puzzle-making, as it is extremely cheap and the plastic is soft and easy to work with.

Final verdict: there is a price to pay in the generation 1 cubes for speed. The lockups and awful corner cutting of the Diansheng 333 just aren't worth it.

*Type CII*
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 7
Overall: 8

The Type CII is a member of the "bubbled cubies" club, with rounded edges and corners to help ease lockups and help corner cutting. This cube isn't amazing fast but is up there with the best. The corner cutting is somewhat lacking at higher tensions, which are necessary to prevent pops, but is still above average. It is extremely easy, however, to pop this cube, especially at lower tensions. Sometimes corners get turned when performing a U or U' turn. You must decide between good corner cutting or fewer lockups, and my rating expresses the latter. The cube has a very solid feel to it and a unique sensation when corner cutting. Instead of snapping into place while cutting a corners, the CII will almost slip the misaligned layer into place, giving a much more fluid feel than the crisp feeling when cutting corners with other cubes.

Final verdict: just a bit faster and this cube would have been godly. It wears down with use and requires fairly regular cleaning and lubing. The CII is also somewhat of a transition cube, as its bubbled cubies are not as rounded as other cubes in its class. It takes a little bit for you to get accustomed to the feel of truly bubbled cubies, and the CII can lead you into that realm with ease.


It's late. I'll edit in my other cubes sometime in the next few days.


----------



## beardo (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll give my 2 cents on two of my storeboughts as well as a Rubik's 4x4 that I borrowed for a while.


3x3x3
Rubik's Storebought #1 (2 and a half years old)
Smoothness/Speed: 3
Lockup Resistance: 3
Cutting Corners: 2
Pop Resistance: 10 (Don't remember this ever popping)
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 3
Overall: 4.3 (This was never good, even with lube and breaking in)


3x3x3
Rubik's Storebought (1.5-2 years old)
Smoothness/Speed: 8 (Tires my fingers out kinda quickly for finger tricks)
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 9.5 (almost 45!)
Pop Resistance: 10 (never popped)
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 8.5
Overall: 7.8 (This is with CRC lube and breaking in.)


Rubik's 4x4
Smoothness/Speed: 4
Lockup Resistance: 3
Cutting Corners: 2
Pop Resistance: 3
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 2
Overall: 3.2 (This cube is not worth the price. Now I see why he doesn't care if I give it back.)


----------



## chris410 (Aug 20, 2010)

LANLAN 4x4
Smoothness/Speed: 6
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 4
Pop Resistance: 5
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 6
Overall: 5.1

I have a Rubik's 4x4 and an EastSheen 4x4 for comparison. Initially, the cube was a bit slow however, after around 4 solves the pieces move very nicely. Compared to the other two 4x4's they LANLAN cuts corners well considering it is a 4x4. Overall, I am very happy with this cube, for the price I think it is one that should be considered. Also, the stickers are nice out of the box and I have not popped any pieces. I have to say I was pretty surprised at just now nice this cube is for the price which is around $10.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 20, 2010)

Maru DIY 3x3 (blue)
Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 9 (two pops in a year, not bad)
Quietness: 7 (can get loud, but it's smooth, so oh well)
Reliability: 9.5
Overall: 9.5

Diansheng

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 10 
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 8
Overall: 9 (I think I got lucky with my DS...)

NOTE: The Maru feels like skating on lake ice (you _hear_ bumps, but it's blazing fast and you can't actually _feel_ the bumps), the DS feels like a warm knife through butter (more resistance, but extremely smooth).


Lepao 3x3
Smoothness/Speed: 6
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 7.5
Pop Resistance: 8 (Exploded once, reset tensions and it's been fine since) 
Quietness: 7 
Reliability: 7 
Overall: 7


----------



## theace (Aug 20, 2010)

Rubik's Store bought (Un-modded)
Smoothness/Speed: 3/10
Lockup Resistance: 2/10
Cutting Corners: 2/10
Pop Resistance: 9/10
Quietness: 8/10
Reliability: 5/10
Overall: 3/10

Rubik's Store bought (Modded, Sanded, Lubed)
Smoothness/Speed: 6/10
Lockup Resistance: 3/10
Cutting Corners: 6/10
Pop Resistance: 5/10
Quietness: 8/10
Reliability: 3/10
Overall: 7/10

Ghosthand I:
Smoothness/Speed: 8/10
Lockup Resistance: 8/10
Cutting Corners: 9/10
Pop Resistance: 9/10 (Popped only thrice in about 4 months)
Quietness: 7/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 9/10

Rubik's 4x4:
Smoothness/Speed: 9/10
Lockup Resistance: 2/10
Cutting Corners: 2/10
Pop Resistance: -5/10 (pops like mad)
Quietness: 7/10
Reliability: 0/10
Overall: 1/10 (Sympathy)

Mini QJ 4x4:
Smoothness/Speed: 7/10
Lockup Resistance: 9/10
Cutting Corners: 5/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10 (Never popped on me)
Quietness: 8/10
Reliability: 9/10
Overall: 7/10 (lost out due to corner cutting)

LanLan 2x2:
Smoothness/Speed: 8/10
Lockup Resistance: 3/10 (Locks up a lot with my style)
Cutting Corners: 3/10 (Not very cutty)
Pop Resistance: 10/10 (NEVER POPS DAMN IT!)
Quietness: 9/10
Reliability: 9/10
Overall: 6/10 (I don't like 2x2s. Too small for me. This one doesn't suit my style)

MF8 Square 1:
Smoothness/Speed: 10/10 (Insanely fast after lubing. Sometimes, I find it hard to control!)
Lockup Resistance: 8/10 (if ever)
Cutting Corners: N/A - Never tried to cut.
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 7/10
Reliability: 10/10
Overall: 7/10


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 20, 2010)

Rubik's storebought 3x3 unmodded:

Smoothness/Speed: 7 (mine is very well broken in and lubed)
Lockup Resistance: 4
Cutting Corners: 2
Pop Resistance: 10 (has never EVER popped)
Quietness: 5 (2 or 3 random sides are creaky each time i use it...not always the same sides :confused
Reliability: 8
Overall: 7

I know if I got a real speedcube these numbers would probably go down (except for pop resistance ), but a well broken in Rubik's brand really isn't too bad. It cuts corners horribly, but really that just teaches you to turn more accurately, and I currently average sub-27 with one after a few months so it can't be too bad.

MF8 Square-1:
Smoothness/Speed: 9 (and I haven't even lubed it yet!)
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 0
Pop Resistance: 6
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 8.5
Overall: 8.5

Maru 4x4:

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 2 (really clicky and annoying)
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9

YJ 5x5:

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 9 (can get loud, but it's smooth, so oh well)
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9


----------



## hoopee (Mar 28, 2011)

*Rubik's 2x2x2*
Smoothness/Speed:6 (2 axis are pretty smooth but one is always terrible...)
Lockup Resistance:4
Cutting Corners:2
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:5
Reliability:8
Overall:7 It is pretty good, after you have used it for a week maybe. But corner cutting and lockup resistance aren't so nice...
AND today I lubed it with silicone spray, and the speed improved maybe from 6 to 8. One axis still stucks more than the 2 others, but it's better)

*Rubik's 3x3x3*
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:3
Pop Resistance:10 (never pops)
Quietness:4
Reliability:9
Overall:8

*Rubik's 4x4x4*
Smoothness/Speed:5
Lockup Resistance:3
Cutting Corners:2
Pop Resistance:2 (many times while solving)
Quietness:3
Reliability:6
Overall:6 The best thing is that it isn't hard to find this. If i would try to make shorter time's lubing would propably help. Now i'm too lazy 

Oh, and all of these are storebrought.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll rate all of mine, except the crappiest of them (being a jsk clone), and my QJ 4x4x4, which I hardly ever play with.

Starting...
*Guhong 3x3x3*
Smoothness/speed: 9.5
Cutting corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance: 7
Quietness: 6
Reliability: Wayyy too variable and ambiguous. At a comp, or what? Depends on the area and what I'm solving. I'm not answering this for any of my cubes. Sorry. 
Overall: 9

*Type A mini 3x3x3* (Does no one else have this? I can't see it in the OP)
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop-Resistance: 9
Quietness: 5
Overall: 7.5

*Lan Lan 2x2x2*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 7
Overall: 9

*Megaminx Mf8*
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop-Resistance: 7
Quietness: 9
Overall: 8

*Ghosthand Mirror Cube*
Smoothness/Speed: 8 (It's fast, just nearly impossible to fingertrick because of the the shapes)
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 9.5
Quietness: 8
Overall: 8


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 31, 2011)

ZOMGNO i own 50 puzzles


----------



## hoopee (Apr 15, 2011)

Lanlan 2x2x2
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:6
Reliability:9
Overall:9 I like it much better than rubik's but it's not perfect.

This was straight out of the box.


----------



## jrb (May 14, 2011)

Maru 3x3x3
Smoothness/Speed:6
Lockup Restistance:9
Cutting Corners:6
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:2
Reliability:9
Overall:8.4


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 14, 2011)

double bump?


----------



## 5BLD (May 14, 2011)

Storebought 3x3x3
Smoothness/speed: 6/10 a bit stiff and gritty but I'll smooth it with steel wool soon
Lockup resistance: 3/10 loose
Cutting corners: 7/10 it pops if I try to cut too much.
Pop resistance: 8/10 usually is fine but sometimes completely explodes.
Quietness: 3/10 so loose that it rattles during inspection.
Reliability: 8/10 my turn style makes up for the looseness.

Overall: 7/10
I don't love it, but I don't hate it. It's still gritty from the dirt I put in it... I think the core is on it's last (six) legs... Might want to buy a speed cube and swap pieces.


----------



## jrb (May 14, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> double bump?



No, that was an accident. I'm going to delete it.


----------



## JLarsen (May 14, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Storebought 3x3x3
> Smoothness/speed: 6/10 a bit stiff and gritty but I'll smooth it with steel wool soon
> Lockup resistance: 3/10 loose
> Cutting corners: 7/10 it pops if I try to cut too much.
> ...


 I'd bet this rating goes way down once you get a speedcube.


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2011)

QJ Megaminx
Smoothness/Speed:7
Lockup Resistance:7
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:5
Quietness:7
Reliability:9
Overall: 7

QJ Pyraminx

Smoothness/Speed: 6
Lockup Resistance:5
Cutting Corners:0
Pop Resistance:1
Quietness:3
Reliability:7
Overall:7
Mine pops all the time

Lanlan 2x2

Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:7
Quietness:3
Reliability:9
Overall:7

MF8 Square-1

Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:1
Pop Resistance:9 
Quietness:5
Reliability:9
Overall:7

F-ll

Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance:2
Quietness:2
Reliability:9
Overall:8


----------



## F15HB41T (May 16, 2011)

*2x2*
LanLan

Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:10
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:9.5
Quietness:7
Reliability:10
Overall:8

*3x3*

DealExtreme DIY

Smoothness/Speed:7
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:4
Quietness:8
Reliability:8
Overall:7

F II

Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:7
Reliability:3 (caps falling off)
Overall:8

Guhong

Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:10
Cutting Corners:10
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:4
Reliability:9
Overall:9.5

*4x4*

QJ

Smoothness/Speed:6
Lockup Resistance:3
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:7
Quietness:7
Reliability:1 (mine has crumbled several times and has required much superglueing)
Overall:3


----------



## Hershey (May 16, 2011)

Dayan Lunhui
Smoothness/Speed:11 (I had to tighten it because the cube was too fast)
Lockup Resistance:9.5
Cutting Corners:11 (reverse corner cuts ftw!)
Pop Resistance:11 (doesn't pop)
Quietness:6 (medium sound)
Reliability:10
Overall:10


----------



## RaresB (May 16, 2011)

Dayan Lingyun 
Smoothness/Speed:10 (i use this cube for OH only so its really fast
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:8
Reliability:9
Overall: 9 for OH

Dayan Lunhui
Smoothness/Speed: 9 a bit too slow for my liking but still smooth and decently fast
Lockup Resistance: 8 locks up quite a bit
Cutting Corners: 9 on par with guhong
Pop Resistance: 9 it doesnt pop, however it rarely explodes
Quietness: 8 quite quiet actually
Reliability: 9
Overall:9

Dayan Guhong
Smoothness/Speed: 10 sexy
Lockup Resistance: 10 sexy
Cutting Corners: 10 sexy
Pop Resistance:10 sexy
Quietness:1
Reliability:10 sexy
Overall:1000000 sexy


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Rubiks store-bought 3x3x3:
Smoothness/Speed:7
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:6
Pop Resistance:8
Quietness:9
Reliability:8
Overall:7

Rubiks 2x2x2 Ice:
Smoothness/Speed:5
Lockup Resistance:4
Cutting Corners:5
Pop Resistance:4
Quietness:7
Reliability:5
Overall:5

Rubiks 4x4x4:
Smoothness/Speed:4
Lockup Resistance:3
Cutting Corners:3
Pop Resistance:6
Quietness:7
Reliability:5
Overall:4

Lubix WitTwo
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:10
Cutting Corners:8
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:6
Reliability:9
Overall:9

Lubix Ultimate ZanChi: Lubed with Lubix
Smoothness/Speed:9
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:10
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:8
Reliability:9
Overall:9

ShengShou 4x4
Smoothness/Speed:8
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:7
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:9
Reliability:8
Overall:8


----------



## KobaltKour (Jul 15, 2012)

GuHong V1 lubed with CRC, I may change the scores once I lube it with Diff Oil

Smoothness/Speed:8 (sorta smooth, but not very fast)
Lockup Resistance: 8 (No big lock ups, just catching)
Cutting Corners: 9 (most sides do 45+)
Pop Resistance: 8 (pops occasionally)
Quietness: 7 (fairly clicky, spring sound)
Reliability: 9 (won't pop or lock up if you aren't too rough)
Overall: 8 (Great cube, could be smoother and quieter)

GuHong V1 lubed with Diff Oil 30K (Lubix GuHong method)

Smoothness/Speed: 9 (nice and silky, not overly fast)
Lock up Resistance: 10 (no lock ups, whatsoever)
Cutting Corners: 9.5 (every side cuts past 45 and past half a cubie reverse)
Pop Resistance: 9.5 (almost never pops)
Quietness: 8.5 (silky, slight click, no spring sounds)
Reliability: 9.5 (never any problems during a solve, extremely slight possibility of a pop)
Overall: 9.5 (amazing cube, wish I was faster so I can make use of it's amazing silky feeling)


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jul 16, 2012)

Lubix GuHong V2
Smoothness/Speed: 9 (very smooth, but kinda slow)
Lockup Resistance: 10 (never had one)
Cutting Corners: 7 (its standard guhong cutting)
Pop Resistance: 6 (pops too much)
Quietness: 10 (its a truck)
Reliability: 9 (its great, but the pops are annoying)
Overall: 9


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 16, 2012)

Type C IV Witlong

Smoothness/Speed: 1/7
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:1
Reliability: 8
Overall: Definitely worth getting if you liked the Zhanchi. If you're a Guhong guy, steer clear.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 16, 2012)

Dayan Zhanchi

Smoothness/Speed: 10/9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 10
Overall: Awesome. And no, it doesn't have washers in it


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 16, 2012)

Rubik's (storebought #1 - trying to turn it makes my wrists hurt)
Smoothness/Speed: 1
Lockup Resistance: 3
Cutting Corners: 1
Pop Resistance: 10 (I'd probably break it if I tried taking it apart)
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 9
Overall: 1... piece of junk

Rubik's (storebought #2)
Smoothness/Speed: 5
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 4
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 8
Overall: 6... pretty good for storebought... would have rated higher on all fronts if I didn't have Dayans as it was the best cube I had turned at the time I was using it and couldn't imagine what real speedcubes were like

FIII
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 2
Reliability: 9
Overall: 7... pretty good I guess but personally not my type of cube

Dayan Lunhui
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 10
Overall: 8... love how quiet and creamy smooth the turning is... my going out cube

Dayan Guhong
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9 
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9
Overall: 10... my main

Rubik's 5x5x5
Smoothness/Speed: 2
Lockup Resistance: 1
Cutting Corners: 1
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 3
Overall: 2... just... bad...

Rubik's 3x3x3 keychain
Smoothness/Speed: 4
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 2
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 8
Overall: 7... for what it is, it's decent

I also have an FTO (Face Turning Octahedron) but I won't bother to rate it.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 16, 2012)

3x3x3 Guhong v1: (note: i also really should retension it lol)
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 7.5
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8

3x3x3 Zhanchi:
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 10 (torpedoes in, not gonna be popping any time soon)
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9


----------



## Petezorzz (Jul 16, 2012)

3x3x3: Dayan Zhanchi

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8

My cube is very loose, it hasn't got torpedoes in it. I love it


----------



## Aero (Jul 16, 2012)

*Shengshou 4x4*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9

*Dayan lunhui*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8.75 (i made this rating because its better than 8.5 but not as good as a zhanchi)

*Zhanchi*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 4
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Lubix Zhanchi*
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 10
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 9.5
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 9
Overall:10

*Dayan Zhanchi*
Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 9.5
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 4
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9.5

*Type C Wittwo 2x2*
Smoothness/Speed: 8.5
Lockup Resistance: 7.5
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 4
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9

*Mini QJ 4x4*
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 2
Cutting Corners: 2
Pop Resistance: 9
Quietness: 10
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8

*Shengshou 4x4 - unmodded*
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 3
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 10
Overall: 8.5


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jul 17, 2012)

Mf8 legend 3x3:
Smoothness/speed:9/10
Lockup resistance:10
Corner cuts:5
Pop resistance:9
Quietness:8.5
reliability:9
overall:9, great cube


----------



## tx789 (Jul 17, 2012)

SHenshou 4x4 (modded)

Smoothness/Speed: 7.5
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 4
Pop Resistance: 9.5
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 9.5
Overall: 8


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Dayan Lingyun V2*
Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 3
Quietness: 3
Reliability: 5
Overall: 8


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 17, 2012)

*Eastsheen 2x2:*
Smoothness/Speed - 9/10
Lockup Resistance - 6/10
Cutting Corners - 2/10
Quietness - 4/10
Reliability - 7/10
Overall - 7/10

*Storebought 3x3:*
Smoothness/Speed - 6/10
Lockup Resistance - 8/10
Cutting Corners - 3/10
Quietness - 6/10
Reliability - 8/10
Overall - 6/10

*Eastsheen 4x4:*
Smoothness/Speed - 7/10
Lockup Resistance - 8/10
Cutting Corners - 5/10
Quietness - 5/10
Reliability - 6/10
Overall - 7/10

*Eastsheen 5x5:*
Smoothness/Speed - 8/10
Lockup Resistance - 9/10
Cutting Corners - 6/10
Quietness - 9/10
Reliability - 10/10
Overall - 9/10 (This is my favourite puzzle)

*V-Cube 6:*
Smoothness/Speed - 3/10
Lockup Resistance - 2/10
Cutting Corners - 4/10
Quietness - 2/10
Reliability - 2/10
Overall - 3/10

*V-Cube 7:*
Smoothness/Speed - 5/10
Lockup Resistance - 6/10
Cutting Corners - 5/10
Quietness - 4/10
Reliability - 6/10
Overall - 7/10


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 17, 2012)

ZhanChi Color cube (stickerless)
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9.5
Overall: 9.5 

ZhanChi white
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 9.5
Overall: 9 

Guhung VII black
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8.5 

Guhung old type colorcube (Stickerless)
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 7
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8
Overall: 7.5


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 17, 2012)

*DIY cube Type A*
Smoothness/Speed: 5
Lockup Resistance: 3
Cutting Corners: 3
Pop Resistance: 5
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 8.5
Overall: 6


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Ghost Hand*

Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup resistance:5
Cutting corners: 6.5
Pop resistance: 5
Quietness: 7
Reliability:6
Overall: 7.5


*Rubik's 25th Anniversary*

Smoothness/Speed: 6
Lockup resistance:7
Cutting corners: 3
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 6
Overall:6.5

*V-cube 2 flat non-diy black*

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9.9
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9
Overall:9

*Shengshou 4x4 v3 black*

Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 8.5
Overall:9


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Guhong V1/V2 Hybrid
Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 8
Overall:8.5


----------



## J4CM4N (Jul 26, 2012)

Dayan Guhong v2

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9


----------



## 7Games7 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Name:* Dayan Zhanchi

*Smoothness/Speed:* 9
*Lockup Resistance:* 8
*Cutting Corners:* 9
*Pop Resistance:* 10 (but the caps tend to fall off )
*Quietness:* 5
*Reliability:* 9
*Overall:* 9

*Name:* LanLan 2x2 (unlubed)

*Smoothness/Speed:* 9
*Lockup Resistance:* 6
*Cutting Corners:* 6
*Pop Resistance:* 10
*Quietness:* 7
*Reliability:* 8
*Overall:* 8


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 26, 2012)

Zhanchi


Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 7.5
Pop Resistance: 3
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 7.5
Overall: 9

Are we supposed to review all our cubes?


----------



## 7Games7 (Jul 26, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Are we supposed to review all our cubes?



Whatever you want


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 26, 2012)

Type B
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 5
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 5
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 6
Overall: 7

Guhong V1
Smoothness/Speed: 9 (seems a bit slow but incredible smooth)
Lockup Resistance: 8 
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 7 (never popped for me but did on my step brothers hes more aggressive and less accurate then me)
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 8
Overall: 9

Zhanchi White/Stickerless
Smoothness/Speed: 9/10(After lube my stickerless seems much faster then my white zhanchi)
Lockup Resistance: 8/7 (Stickerless seems to lock up a bit more often)
Cutting Corners: 9/8 (Stickerless is alot looser tensioning and cant handle to the corner cutting my white one does)
Pop Resistance: 10/8 (my white is tight and has never popped in me in like 2k+ solves my stickerless ive had for 1 week and its popped twice already one explosion)
Quietness: 6/6 (both seem pretty loud)
Reliability: 9/9
Overall: 9.5

Ghost Hand
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 5-7 (reverse cutting doesnt exist but regular corner cutting is good)
Pop Resistance: 8 (doesnt pop on me I think it did once but im not sure)
Quietness: 10 (the quietest cube I have ever used earns the name "ghost" hand)
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8.5

Wittwo 2x2
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 8
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9.5

Shengshou 4x4
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 6(I should mention im not so use to big cubes)
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 7 (ive had one internal pop and took me a while to figure out how to put it back together)
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 8 (I love my shengshou 4x4 I used a dayan MF8 4x4 and I just like this one so much more)
Overall: 8 (would probably be better if I practiced big cubes a bit more

Shengshou 5x5
Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 5
Pop Resistance: 8 (hasnt popped on me yet knock on wood)
Quietness: 5
Reliability: 8 
Overall: 8 (again I need to practice bigger cubes a bit more)

MF8 megaminx
Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 4
Pop Resistance: 6
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8 (I really wanna work with my megaminx more)

And thats all the puzzles in my collection this was a kinda long post lmao but yea.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Rubik's*

Name: Rubik's 3x3x3

Smoothness/Speed: 7
Lockup Resistance: 4
Cutting Corners: 4
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 4.5
Reliability: 5
Overall: 5.5

Name: Rubik's 4x4x4

Smoothness/Speed: 3
Lockup Resistance: 3.5
Cutting Corners: 3
Pop Resistance: 5
Quietness: 6
Reliability: 5
Overall: 4

Name: Rubik's 5x5x5

Smoothness/Speed: 6 (outer layer and middle layer), 7.5 (second layer)
Lockup Resistance: 5.5
Cutting Corners: 3.5
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 3.5
Reliability: 6
Overall: 5

*VCube*

Name: VCube 2B

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 7.5
Cutting Corners: 7
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 7

*Dayan*

Name: Dayan Guhong (v2)

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance: 5
Quietness: 8.5
Reliability: 8
Overall: 8.5

Name: Dayan Zhanchi (modded, not lubed)

Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 7.5
Cutting Corners: 7.5
Pop Resistance: 5
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 7.5
Overall: 7.5

Name: Dayan Zhanchi (stickerless)(not modded, lubed)

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 9.5
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance: 9.5 (only one pop since I got it a few months ago)
Quietness: 8.5
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9.5

*QJ*

Name: QJ Megaminx

Smoothness/Speed: 8.5
Lockup Resistance: 9.5
Cutting Corners: 8.5
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9

*MF8*

Name: MF8 Square-1

Smoothness/Speed: 6
Lockup Resistance: 6
Cutting Corners: 6
Pop Resistance: 7.5
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 8
Overall: 7


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 27, 2012)

Im just gonna list the 3 cubes I mainly focus on. 

Zhanchi: 
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners:10
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:7
Reliability:9
Overall:8.83

Dayan+MF8 4x4 

Smoothness/Speed: 8
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners:8 
Pop Resistance:5
Quietness:5
Reliability:7
Overall:6.83

Type C Witden 2x2

Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:8
Cutting Corners:10
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness:6
Reliability:9
Overall:9


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just got my Witeden 2x2x2. It came pre-lubed.

Witden 2x2x2 - (WitTwo)

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5 (a little too fast?)
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9.5 (cuts like Dayan Zhanchi)
Pop Resistance: 10 (not popped yet, but that's because I just got it today)
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 9.5
Overall:9.5


----------



## Johnny (Oct 10, 2013)

Rubik's 3x3

Smoothness/ Speed : 6 (Not smooth, but can be decently fast if broken in
Lock-up resistance : 3 (It does not lock up unless you are speedcubing, then it's a disaster)
Cutting corners : 5 (it can cut a respectable amount, but not a lot)
Pop resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 7

Overall: 6.5 (good, not great)


----------



## Slapcuber (Oct 10, 2013)

_*Lubix Zhanchi*_

Smoothness/Speed: 9.4 (bit too fast) 
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9.5 
Overall:9.4


----------



## ianliu64 (Oct 10, 2013)

My main: Fangshi Shuangren V2

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9
Overall: 9.3


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 10, 2013)

GUHONG V2
Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 9.5
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9.5
Overall: 9


----------



## 1LastSolve (Oct 11, 2013)

DaYan PanShi

Smoothness/Speed: 6, VERY BUMPY and slow. Worse than some storeboughts.
Lockup Resistance: 8, Decent, but you can find better
Cutting Corners: 7, It is fairly decent on normal speedcubing tensions.
Pop Resistance: 3, Pops a TON on normal cubing tensions.
Quietness: 7, after MONTHS of breaking in.
Reliability: 3, I can't rely on this 2much.
Overall: 2.5, You'd be surprised by my scores, but in the long run, it fails. The problem is, you have to sacrifice one for the other, and so much that it makes it a horrid cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 11, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> *Stuff about how bad cube is*
> You'd be surprised by my scores, but in the long run, it fails. The problem is, you have to sacrifice one for the other, and so much that it makes it a horrid cube.



Thanks, I now know that your cube is bad. What is it again?
What, you didn't tell me in the first place? Okay then. 

XD


----------



## rj (Oct 11, 2013)

YJ-Moyu Shensu: 

Smoothness: 9
Speed: 10
CC-ing: 8
Lockup resistance: 8
Poppability: 3
Reliability: Good
Overall: 9


----------



## YddEd (Oct 11, 2013)

Modded Guhong v2
Smoothness/Speed:10
Lockup Resistance:9
Cutting Corners:9
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness:7
Reliability:10
Overall:10


----------



## piyushp761 (Oct 11, 2013)

Fangshi shuangRen

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance:10 9Seriously never pops)
Quietness: 9
Reliability: 9.5 
Overall~ 9.4


----------



## YOUdudex (Oct 11, 2013)

DaYan Zhanchi

Smoothness/Speed: 8.7
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance:9
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 9
Overall ~ 8.8

MoYu Weilong

Smoothness/Speed: 9.5
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 9.5
Pop Resistance:10 (never popped even after 2k solves)
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 9.5 
Overall:9.5


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 11, 2013)

DaYan Zhanchi

Smoothness/Speed: 9
Lockup Resistance: 8
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance: 8
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 9
Overall: 8.3

MoYu Weilong

Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 9
Cutting Corners: 9
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness: 8
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9.3

Never had a pop with the Weilong. That's after more than 10k solves. Plus barely needs lubing, hence reliability of 10.

I find the Zhanchi is less forgiving of my inaccurate last layer turning.

I'm not a 'fast' cuber, but I find my Weilong more enjoyable to solve.


----------



## rj (Oct 11, 2013)

My main, and the best cube ever: Weilong!

Smoothness/Speed: 10
Lockup Resistance: 8.5
Cutting Corners: 10
Pop Resistance:10
Quietness: 7
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9.5


----------



## MuddyFingers12 (Oct 19, 2013)

WitTwo Type-C 2x2:
Smoothness/Speed: 8/10
Lockup Resistance: 9/10
Cutting Corners: 9/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 4/10
Overall: 8/10

Dienshang 4x4 Stickerless

Smoothness/Speed: 9/10
Lockup Resistance: 3/10
Cutting Corners: 2/10
Pop Resistance: 4/10
Quietness: 9/10
Reliability: 4/10
Overall: 5/10

Note: I have only had these cubes for 3 days!


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 19, 2013)

rj said:


> My main, and the best cube ever: Weilong!


And nobody is surprised 
Aren't you getting a CX3? If you do could you compare the two?


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 19, 2013)

*0x0:*
Smoothness/Speed: 10/10 So fast! Has a nice light feather weight smooth fast feel!
Lockup Resistance: 10/10 I never
Cutting Corners: 10/10 Not a problem with this, doesn't have any. Best design idea ever.
Pop Resistance: 10/10 Never pops, no pieces to pop out, yet another genius design.
Quietness: 10/10 Never hear anything.
Reliability: 0/10 It doesn't have any reliable enjoyment I hate this sucky cube.
Overall: 0/10 no fun.


----------



## kcl (Oct 19, 2013)

AlexMaass said:


> *0x0:*
> Smoothness/Speed: 10/10 So fast! Has a nice light feather weight smooth fast feel!
> Lockup Resistance: 10/10 I never
> Cutting Corners: 10/10 Not a problem with this, doesn't have any. Best design idea ever.
> ...



*slowly stands and claps*


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 19, 2013)

Unmodded 55m Zhanchi

Smoothness/Speed: 8.9
Lockup Resistance: 8.7
Cutting Corners: 9.2
Pop Resistance: 9.8
Quietness: 7.5
Reliability: 10
Overall: 9.017


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 19, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> Unmodded *55m* Zhanchi



That's a big cube...


----------



## RubrumAqua (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's what I rate my mains:

Moyu Huanying (Lubed, Tensioned, Restickered)

Smoothness/Speed: 8.4
Lockup Resistance: 9.8
Cutting Corners: 9.0
Pop Resistance: 10.0
Quietness: 3.0
Reliability: 8.0
Overall: 8.0

Wittwo Version 1 (Lubed, Tensioned, Restickered)

Smoothness/Speed: 8.4
Lockup Resistance: 7.0
Cutting Corners: 9.0
Pop Resistance: 8.5
Quietness: 1.5
Reliability: 9.0
Overall: 7.9

Shengshou 4x4 (Lubed, Tensioned, Restickered)

Smoothness/Speed: 6.4
Lockup Resistance: 4.4
Cutting Corners: 5.7
Pop Resistance: 9.8
Quietness: 6.9
Reliability: 9.0
Overall: 7.4


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 26, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> That's a big cube...



mm


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 26, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> mm



/msgtooshort

Also there's this thing called the "edit" button. It's right under the post.


----------

